# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  I dont want to die

## fatboy08

9 days i lost my brother to a heart attack. he was a healthy and very active 32 year old. He left behind a son with no mother around. he is my responsibility now and love my nephew like no other. I want and need to be around for him. I am 6'2 440lbs and 29 years of age. I know when you all read this you are all gonna be like DAMN! you may thinnk im lazy and clumsy. I dont blame you. I do want to say that I am not that. I work my ass off everyday. I get home and its about the kids sports. I play competitive basketball all year round and also play quite a bit of softball and flag football. I can run the field or court with no problems. I can dunk a basketball. This may not mean much, but im not lazy and fat. Im just fat. Im not scared to work hard I just never cared how big i was because no one else i knew or cared about or considered my friends or family did either. I do now. I will read and search the forums and learn all I can. I need to know I can do this. Any advice or sugeestions would be great. I need to learn how to eat. My nephew needs me.

----------


## amcon

i would believe most of this but 440 and you can dunk... even with pic i dont know if i can believe this... or the run the whole field at that weight and still be standing not passed out from exhaustion (im not kidding)

however... read this diet or every diet in the fourm... i dont recommend these supliments at all not one of them the diet is solid though

http://www.nutrex.com/deadlinediet.html

your lucky im a soft hearted guy for the well being of the kids... be very scared at your weight - but dont be discuraged

----------


## fatboy08

Im not asking you to believe me wethere I can dunk or run the field or court. I honestly dont care. I was trying to get the point across that I'm not just some dude that eats and sit on the couch. Yes I eat and eat the wrong things at the wrong time.

----------


## amcon

yes you do... u just dont know it... what am i saying - i dont believe you are who you say you are if you say you can do those athletic things.

and you diet would be the prob nothing else

----------


## Tigershark

It might be in your genetics. There are tests your doctor can run to find this out for you.

----------


## fatboy08

well your welcome to feel the way you do about me. I way 440lbs. That is nothing to be proud of. Im not here in here saying Im a stud for being 440lbs and can dunk or run up and down the field. Losing my brother opened my eyes and if you ask me, I think its pretty pathetic to weigh as much as I do. I appreciate the comments and advice.

----------


## fatboy08

Thanks tigershark. I do have a appointment tuesday morning with my doctor.

----------


## Tigershark

> Thanks tigershark. I do have a appointment tuesday morning with my doctor.


Keep us posted.

----------


## (1*)

> yes you do... u just dont know it... what am i saying - i dont believe you are who you say you are if you say you can do those athletic things.
> 
> and you diet would be the prob nothing else


what difference does it make if you believe him or not?  :Nutkick: 


fatboy, i'm sorry for your loss. it's good your nephew has you around.
you will get the best diet info here so stick around. a lot of people who live "busy" lives eat bad because it's easy and society leads them in that direction. i recommend you start by going to whole grain carbs. stay away from enriched and starch processed foods. stay away from whole grain foods with high fructose corn syrup as well. eat good lean meats like chicken breast, turkey breast, tuna, etc etc.
others here will give more detailed info but try to pay attention to what i have given you to start with.
hang in there.

----------


## CHAP

Ihate that you lost your brother. Most all of us know what it is like. Two things can happen here.
1)You can ues this to your DIadvantage and use the loss of your brother when your being lazy and not working out.
2)You can uise this to your ADVANTAGE and gety off your A$$ and workout like you have never worked out before.

You need to see a nutritionist or read every damn thing you can find on how to eat correctly and how to workout correctly. 

I havw not had a cigeratte in 11 days . I was addicted to crystal meth I was an alcholic. I was able to beat all these things.

You can do this but it needs to be your main focus. You need to out your weight loss above everything . Even put it before your nephew. I say this because if you dont loss the weight you will be dead and he will have been left again. First by his mother then by his father and if you dont lose the weight he'll lose you too. How much do you think that boy can take. Start now get out there and get to work. I m saying it like this because you need the motivation. PM me if I can ever give you any advise.

----------


## jamyjamjr

aright.. i think it's time i stepped in...

fatboy, dont let your weight discourage you.. though it's high, we can bring it down.. but it's gonna be 80% diet, so you need a will of steel..

can u tell me what your diet looks like on a typical day??

please include the times of your meals.. for example

6am
4 eggs
2 slices of toast

9am
subway sandwich... etc

u get the point???

im gonna personaly help u customize a diet... dont trip

----------


## eatrainrest

welcome, are you familiar with BMR and have you wtached the dvd vids?

ALL LINKS, ID WATCH THEM IN ORDER MAKE SURE TO WATCH ALL THE VIDS IN THE 1ST!
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516 ** WATCH ALL DVD VIDEOS FIRST!
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=384395 BMR CALCULATIONS
those 2 links are the basis of what you need right now, come back with goals, proposed diet with macros (pro, carbs,fat) of all foods, meals, day along with calories. then post up your BMR and your CURRENT diet and that is what we need for a proper critiqe. GL


ALSO, i have good threads on cardio, workouts, etc. and can recommend you some great stuff just let me know...but first take care of those couple links i sent you

----------


## jamyjamjr

yea, i think we need to pay a little more attention to detail with this one eat.... let's slow it down..

----------


## eatrainrest

> yea, i think we need to pay a little more attention to detail with this one eat.... let's slow it down..


definately

----------


## fatboy08

Hey everyone, thanks for posting a reply and actually being supportive and understanding. I started watching videos lastnite, but did not make it through as I was dozing. I will watch them and plan on reading everything I can. I woke up this morning and went for a 2 mile walk. I im dedicated to beating this. 

jamyjamjr, here is how my typical day is. I wake up at 4:30 to get ready to be to work by 6:00am. I do not have breakfast. I will wait till about 8:00 am and grab a breakfast burrito which consits off egg, sausage, potato and cheese. I dont drink soda or juice, just never really have. I drink tons of milk and water. At lunch time I usually do not eat, but if I do I grab something off the roach coach like tacos or tamales or another burrito. I would say 80% of the time I do not eat. After work i am usualy in a hurry and will grab a burger and fries and meet the kids for practice or take care of other things I may need to. About 8:00pm when we finally get home and everything is taken care of I will sit down for dinner. I know my diet is terrible and as I go on, its quite embarassing and rediculous, but dinner is the worst. I will eat whatever is made and dont care. Lastnite I had 3 pieces of fried chicken, potato salad, coleslaw, 2 biscuits. I then ate about 6 cookies and big glass of milk. 

That is my typical day. Terrible and ashamed

----------


## (1*)

> Hey everyone, thanks for posting a reply and actually being supportive and understanding. I started watching videos lastnite, but did not make it through as I was dozing. I will watch them and plan on reading everything I can. I woke up this morning and went for a 2 mile walk. I im dedicated to beating this. 
> 
> jamyjamjr, here is how my typical day is. I wake up at 4:30 to get ready to be to work by 6:00am. I do not have breakfast. I will wait till about 8:00 am and grab a breakfast burrito which consits off egg, sausage, potato and cheese. I dont drink soda or juice, just never really have. I drink tons of milk and water. At lunch time I usually do not eat, but if I do I grab something off the roach coach like tacos or tamales or another burrito. I would say 80% of the time I do not eat. After work i am usualy in a hurry and will grab a burger and fries and meet the kids for practice or take care of other things I may need to. About 8:00pm when we finally get home and everything is taken care of I will sit down for dinner. I know my diet is terrible and as I go on, its quite embarassing and rediculous, but dinner is the worst. I will eat whatever is made and dont care. Lastnite I had 3 pieces of fried chicken, potato salad, coleslaw, 2 biscuits. I then ate about 6 cookies and big glass of milk. 
> 
> That is my typical day. Terrible and ashamed


will you be able to pack and lunch and scarf something down every two or three hours?
also, try to get the breakfast in there, at least some eggs and oats.
your body starves by missing meals and then when you eat it stores for more starving. that's bad because it stores in fat. on top of the "survival" mode that it stores for the nasties that you are eating are causing it to store more and worse things than would be normal. if you can eat a breakfast and pack a couple of meals for work you will see HUGE changes imo, even with little to no work out.

----------


## warchild

good luck, dont quit, keep us posted

----------


## MACKATTACK

> 9 days i lost my brother to a heart attack. he was a healthy and very active 32 year old. He left behind a son with no mother around. he is my responsibility now and love my nephew like no other. I want and need to be around for him. I am 6'2 440lbs and 29 years of age. I know when you all read this you are all gonna be like DAMN! you may thinnk im lazy and clumsy. I dont blame you. I do want to say that I am not that. I work my ass off everyday. I get home and its about the kids sports. I play competitive basketball all year round and also play quite a bit of softball and flag football. I can run the field or court with no problems. I can dunk a basketball. This may not mean much, but im not lazy and fat. Im just fat. Im not scared to work hard I just never cared how big i was because no one else i knew or cared about or considered my friends or family did either. I do now. I will read and search the forums and learn all I can. I need to know I can do this. Any advice or sugeestions would be great. I need to learn how to eat. My nephew needs me.




You my friend can NOT dunk a basketball on a regulation size hoop. at 6'2 and 440lbs. I have played bball ALL my life, AAU, Varsity and could of played D2 college bball but chose D1 golf. I am 6'4 245 and can only dunk on a good day.

This thread sounds like a load of shit!!

----------


## fatboy08

That just means you have no hops and probably why you chose golf. If I could go back and rewrite this post I would have not put in that I can dunk a ball or run down the field. I did not come into this place to get Sh*t on. I came in here to get some advice and support. Not to have some fu** tell me I cant tell me my story is bull. I have a family I want to be around for. A family I need to be around for. That is why I am here. If I was trying to tell some bull crap story I probably would have hyped it up with I can do a mile in 5 minutes or run a 4.3 40. I might have even put in I can drive the ball 400 yards. Im not here to try and impress anybody or make up stories. If you do not have anything positive to say, please just do not respond at all.

----------


## fatboy08

> will you be able to pack and lunch and scarf something down every two or three hours?
> also, try to get the breakfast in there, at least some eggs and oats.
> your body starves by missing meals and then when you eat it stores for more starving. that's bad because it stores in fat. on top of the "survival" mode that it stores for the nasties that you are eating are causing it to store more and worse things than would be normal. if you can eat a breakfast and pack a couple of meals for work you will see HUGE changes imo, even with little to no work out.


Yes I will be able and will start doing so. I watched all the videos today and learned a lot. I was so blind.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> You my friend can NOT dunk a basketball on a regulation size hoop. at 6'2 and 440lbs. I have played bball ALL my life, AAU, Varsity and could of played D2 college bball but chose D1 golf. I am 6'4 245 and can only dunk on a good day.
> 
> This thread sounds like a load of shit!!


lets stop flaming the matter.. we're here to help him out... not call him out...

enough...

----------


## jamyjamjr

BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg) 


do the math..

u lean mass = your bf weight - your total body weight... take that number and divide it by 2.2 and your have your lean mass in kg.....

since u said your 38%, multiply .38 by your total weight...

----------


## bigworm7575

i was 441 and i am 305 now go to a diet nutritionist that do the b12 triple complex injections it works there is a good one that i go to in clear water Fl. Dr. Brent agin

----------


## xavier_888888

> lets stop flaming the matter.. we're here to help him out... not call him out...
> 
> enough...




Thats right! the guy came here for help. He wants change so just lets just help him out.

Hang in there buddy , like the guys said here you need a will of steel .

----------


## busaboy27

best of luck to you........



and to the people flaming and talking shit... stfu.. and give him a break if he is for real

----------


## amcon

> what difference does it make if you believe him or not? 
> 
> 
> fatboy, i'm sorry for your loss. it's good your nephew has you around.
> you will get the best diet info here so stick around. a lot of people who live "busy" lives eat bad because it's easy and society leads them in that direction. i recommend you start by going to whole grain carbs. stay away from enriched and starch processed foods. stay away from whole grain foods with high fructose corn syrup as well. eat good lean meats like chicken breast, turkey breast, tuna, etc etc.
> others here will give more detailed info but try to pay attention to what i have given you to start with.
> hang in there.


read what he wrote... 440 lbs and dunking? no way!!! run up and down the field at 440 lbs and do it with no problems ?? no way!!! 

i dont believe the guy - yet i still answered him in a caring way if and only if he was telling the truth...

i wish him best of luck... he will need support and help - and i hope he is motivated to get it


...wait!!! this is a joke the guy isnt telling something right

----------


## amcon

> You my friend can NOT dunk a basketball on a regulation size hoop. at 6'2 and 440lbs. I have played bball ALL my life, AAU, Varsity and could of played D2 college bball but chose D1 golf. I am 6'4 245 and can only dunk on a good day.
> 
> This thread sounds like a load of shit!!


a big load of ship... like 440 lbs - but, if it is not stop eating, see if that works

----------


## amcon

> That just means you have no hops and probably why you chose golf. If I could go back and rewrite this post I would have not put in that I can dunk a ball or run down the field. I did not come into this place to get Sh*t on. I came in here to get some advice and support. Not to have some fu** tell me I cant tell me my story is bull. I have a family I want to be around for. A family I need to be around for. That is why I am here. If I was trying to tell some bull crap story I probably would have hyped it up with I can do a mile in 5 minutes or run a 4.3 40. I might have even put in I can drive the ball 400 yards. Im not here to try and impress anybody or make up stories. If you do not have anything positive to say, please just do not respond at all.


just the fact that you know those numbers in atheletic shows you are not what you say... maybe just maybe - you are a big sports fan - but, not imo

and why would we take this stance against you (as you put it)... cause just being 440 lbs may not be your problem - lieing would be the first issue you should take care of if you love that kid so much.... think

and fyi - if you didnt put that crap in... yes, we would have more compassion for you

----------


## amcon

and i do hope that if this is real you stay... i will be your biggest supporter

----------


## jamyjamjr

> a big load of ship... like 440 lbs - but, if it is not stop eating, see if that works


dude.. seriously im not liking your additude... we're here to help people.. some people are self-concious.. u ever think about that??? why dont you add a filter to that thought process and look deeper into the situation??? the guy is reaching out to us the best way he knows how... this is what iv been busting my ass to do in the diet forum.. im in here 4 hrs a day minimum trying to help people who were in the similar situation.. i was nearly 30% myself at one point... iv made the changes through this diet forum.. i plan on helping others do the same thing..

so get over the flaming bro.. let's help the guy out... if he is bullshit, that's his curse.. if he's not, thats my responsibility... and everyone elses on this forum...

----------


## fatboy08

> just the fact that you know those numbers in atheletic shows you are not what you say... maybe just maybe - you are a big sports fan - but, not imo
> 
> and why would we take this stance against you (as you put it)... cause just being 440 lbs may not be your problem - lieing would be the first issue you should take care of if you love that kid so much.... think
> 
> and fyi - if you didnt put that crap in... yes, we would have more compassion for you


You can keep coming back in my thread and say how you feel. You say you came in showing you cared? cared about what? Second of all do not ever doubt my love for my nephew or my family. You amcon, you should be proud to talk some shit through a website. Keep it coming though because your just motivating more.

----------


## eatrainrest

^^x3 agreed GROUP HUG!

----------


## Necrosaro

Wow whats with the negativity with this post? We will believe him till there is a reason not too. 

Good luck man  :Smilie:

----------


## fatboy08

> dude.. seriously im not liking your additude... we're here to help people.. some people are self-concious.. u ever think about that??? why dont you add a filter to that thought process and look deeper into the situation??? the guy is reaching out to us the best way he knows how... this is what iv been busting my ass to do in the diet forum.. im in here 4 hrs a day minimum trying to help people who were in the similar situation.. i was nearly 30% myself at one point... iv made the changes through this diet forum.. i plan on helping others do the same thing..
> 
> so get over the flaming bro.. let's help the guy out... if he is bullshit, that's his curse.. if he's not, thats my responsibility... and everyone elses on this forum...


To everyone that have been positive, I thank you. Your the reasons I will be successful

----------


## amcon

> dude.. seriously im not liking your additude... we're here to help people.. some people are self-concious.. u ever think about that??? why dont you add a filter to that thought process and look deeper into the situation??? the guy is reaching out to us the best way he knows how... this is what iv been busting my ass to do in the diet forum.. im in here 4 hrs a day minimum trying to help people who were in the similar situation.. i was nearly 30% myself at one point... iv made the changes through this diet forum.. i plan on helping others do the same thing..
> 
> so get over the flaming bro.. let's help the guy out... if he is bullshit, that's his curse.. if he's not, thats my responsibility... and everyone elses on this forum...


you are passionate about helping people so your clouded to the issue at hand... i'll make a deal w you ... you take care of his diet and i will call him out on his lieing - that is what i do daily and get paid stupid money to do so... 

issue at hand he loves his family and wants to be there for his bro's kid...(thank God we have people like this in this world!!!) problem: he says he can dunk and that other crap... at your former weight could you do that? do you really think he can? 

you = diet
me = his mind

----------


## amcon

> You can keep coming back in my thread and say how you feel. You say you came in showing you cared? cared about what? Second of all do not ever doubt my love for my nephew or my family. You amcon, you should be proud to talk some shit through a website. Keep it coming though because your just motivating more.


lol... i am very excited that you love you bro's son - we need more people like you to take that kind of responsiblity... proud to talk ship thought a web site???? no no, just being straight forward - lieing is a bad way to go through life... good cause if i motivate you then you will change (if you are what you say you are)

so make the change

----------


## eatrainrest

> you are passionate about helping people so your clouded to the issue at hand... i'll make a deal w you ... you take care of his diet and i will call him out on his lieing - that is what i do daily and get paid stupid money to do so... 
> 
> issue at hand he loves his family and wants to be there for his bro's kid...(thank God we have people like this in this world!!!) problem: he says he can dunk and that other crap... at your former weight could you do that? do you really think he can? 
> 
> *you = diet
> me = his mind*


im going to have to disagree here and for the sake of the diet forum, thers not me and you its WE and WE are here to help not flame

----------


## jamyjamjr

> you are passionate about helping people so your clouded to the issue at hand... i'll make a deal w you ... you take care of his diet and i will call him out on his lieing - that is what i do daily and get paid stupid money to do so... 
> 
> issue at hand he loves his family and wants to be there for his bro's kid...(thank God we have people like this in this world!!!) problem: he says he can dunk and that other crap... at your former weight could you do that? do you really think he can? 
> 
> you = diet
> me = his mind


and who put u in charge of such a thing??

seeing as how the only place u can flame people is in the lounge, who's "paying" you to flame people???

what he said doesn't make sense... i wont disagree with you there.. but look past that and follow the true problem.. his diet and lifestyle... let's focus on that...

i really bust my ass not to turn anyone away at this diet branch.. when i initialy posted my diet here, no one responded for 5 days till phate came and saved the day.. i will not turn willing people away, and do not tolerate flaming.. 

please, allocate your knowledge and help me set this guy straight with his diet.. and let the rest be oblivious..

----------


## Necrosaro

We need to get back to topic as well and help this dude out.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## fatboy08

> lol... i am very excited that you love you bro's son - we need more people like you to take that kind of responsiblity... proud to talk ship thought a web site???? no no, just being straight forward - lieing is a bad way to go through life... good cause if i motivate you then you will change (if you are what you say you are)
> 
> so make the change


I thank you. Your entitled to feel the way you do. I just need the help and support. Ill take it in any way I can get it.

----------


## eatrainrest

OP, can you get macros from your current diet, try to stat consistent and accurate as possbile and document ever piece of food/drink that you intake daily. macros r proteins, fats, and carbs which account for caloric intake. 

protein/carbs-4 calories per gram
fat-9 calories per gram

fitday.com is a place to start to calculate calories for the foods that are not available on the nutrition info.

once we have your current diet, we hav eto play off these numbers. your BMR is necessary as well as macros and after you watch the vids and calculate we can recommend a daily total caloric intake BASED ON YOUR CURRENT diet. keep us posted

----------


## eatrainrest

i also strongly recommend a workout regime for you, im a personal trainer and would be glad to assist you.. you can post in my thread in the workout section if interested

----------


## amcon

> and who put u in charge of such a thing??
> 
> seeing as how the only place u can flame people is in the lounge, who's "paying" you to flame people???
> 
> what he said doesn't make sense... i wont disagree with you there.. but look past that and follow the true problem.. his diet and lifestyle... let's focus on that...
> 
> i really bust my ass not to turn anyone away at this diet branch.. when i initialy posted my diet here, no one responded for 5 days till phate came and saved the day.. i will not turn willing people away, and do not tolerate flaming.. 
> 
> please, allocate your knowledge and help me set this guy straight with his diet.. and let the rest be oblivious..


good response... lets start with getting his name changed my admin... if he is going to make a change he need to see him self in a dif light... 

... not flaming this part just putting my point of referance... 

i didnt grow up with a dad, he left when i was a baby - lucky for me come to find out. if he did stay (he was a very wealthy man, with a very bad self image) and he was my role model what would i have turned out to be? what would he teach me? thanks to the Lord he was not there - and i turned to other sorces to get my male leadership (thank you grampa's) so, loosing weight will help his self image about 1000x and give him better self worth... but you know as well as i do if he is going to make a change it will be at the level of his self worth... i agree he is screaming for help - but is the weight all that he needs? 

i will say it again i capitol letters (IF HE IS LEGIT, I WILL BE THE FIRST TO STAND BEHIND HIM AND CLAP AS HE REACHES HIS GOAL!!! AS HE BECOMES THE LEADER OF A SMALL BOY, AND STARTS TO MOLD THAT BOYS MIND WITH POSITIVE RESULTS, NOT FROM THE LEVEL OF TALK BUT THE LEVEL OF WALKING THE WALK!!!)

----------


## jamyjamjr

> good response... lets start with getting his name changed my admin... if he is going to make a change he need to see him self in a dif light... 
> 
> ... not flaming this part just putting my point of referance... 
> 
> i didnt grow up with a dad, he left when i was a baby - lucky for me come to find out. if he did stay (he was a very wealthy man, with a very bad self image) and he was my role model what would i have turned out to be? what would he teach me? thanks to the Lord he was not there - and i turned to other sorces to get my male leadership (thank you grampa's) so, loosing weight will help his self image about 1000x and give him better self worth... but you know as well as i do if he is going to make a change it will be at the level of his self worth... i agree he is screaming for help - but is the weight all that he needs? 
> 
> i will say it again i capitol letters (IF HE IS LEGIT, I WILL BE THE FIRST TO STAND BEHIND HIM AND CLAP AS HE REACHES HIS GOAL!!! AS HE BECOMES THE LEADER OF A SMALL BOY, AND STARTS TO MOLD THAT BOYS MIND WITH POSITIVE RESULTS, NOT FROM THE LEVEL OF TALK BUT THE LEVEL OF WALKING THE WALK!!!)


would you disagree with me if i were to say theres a much more subtle way to go about with your intention???

as self-justifyingly as your intentions are, ur scaring him away in a sense.. we wanna make our new members as welcoming as possible..

trust me, iv blown up at a select few people myself.. iv been pushed to that limit.. i can understand where u come from.. just add a coupla yard to that limit u have right now.. be a little more tolerable of the situation..

----------


## fatboy08

I do plan on starting a workout program. I will look through these threads for advice. I purchased a membership to the gym today. I plan on doing cardio in the early morning before work. I then plan and doing more cardio/weights at around 8pm after the kids practices and all the other stuff. Im taking my nephew with me. He wants to come and I'm excited about that.

----------


## jamyjamjr

^^ at a boy.. good start..

----------


## fatboy08

> would you disagree with me if i were to say theres a much more subtle way to go about with your intention???
> 
> as self-justifyingly as your intentions are, ur scaring him away in a sense.. we wanna make our new members as welcoming as possible..
> 
> trust me, iv blown up at a select few people myself.. iv been pushed to that limit.. i can understand where u come from.. just add a coupla yard to that limit u have right now.. be a little more tolerable of the situation..


Thanks, but it is not scaring me away. I was a fat kid. I was teased everyday. My own father put me down every single day. It is nothing new to me and with you and everyone else helping out, yes even amcon, I'll get through it.

----------


## jamyjamjr

get that bf for me.. i need it..

----------


## kalspic

keep the positive mind set and these guys will take care of you the best they can. take them as your new family. they wont do you any wrong.

----------


## Geezus

as i turn the knob and walk in this door im standing in a room of people that i admire and wanna look like......however , that only being the cosmetic aspect and not the infamous pessimistic nature...word of advice..when you see someones red flag with the words "HELP" don't knock that person over because you dont believe them......patiently listen and render help if you gladly have those 2 cents to share.........this my friend is the reason why people like me LINGER...and dont post about........................

----------


## amcon

> as i turn the knob and walk in this door im standing in a room of people that i admire and wanna look like......however , that only being the cosmetic aspect and not the infamous pessimistic nature...word of advice..when you see someones red flag with the words "HELP" don't knock that person over because you dont believe them......patiently listen and render help if you gladly have those 2 cents to share.........this my friend is the reason why people like me LINGER...and dont post about........................


good keep lingering

----------


## Geezus

> good keep lingering


Yeah and let the powers at be know that they're site would be even bigger and more user friendly if people like you didnt run people off......im not up for a pissing contest bro............ :BbAily:  take it easy man

----------


## nadakuss

good luck buddy!!

you shouldnt look down on someone unless your helping them up!!!

----------


## fatboy08

I woke this morning and went for a 2 mile walk. Later in the day I went to gym and did a 45 min chest workout followed up by 20 more min on the treadmill. I feel really great and proud. Making this my top priority. I ate oats, fruit,egg whites and chicken breast today. Still working with some great guys on here to help me get a good diet set up. Im exccited and cant wait for the morning to come and do it again.

----------


## POPS

best wishes on your goals brother! very simple, eat right, train hard,get your cardio in 45 min/day, take your multi, and drink a s**t load of h2o. Most of all be patient my brother. Give it atleast a month then *You* will give other people advice!!

----------


## jamyjamjr

gimmie your stats again so i can figure your bmr/tdee out...

----------


## Tbear1986

Hey fatboy08, its inspiring that your so pasionate about being there for your "late" bro's kids, and have such a possitive attitude, i know what its like for being teased and put down by your own family, i to was put through hell for the opposite reason i was a tall 6'4 kid that was skinny as heck and liked and looked up to BB's all ym life and wrestlers and anyone huge and muscular, got made fun of and told i'll never be anything like them, But just cause i went through this and im sure you will agree, doesn't give ppl the right to come on here and flame you with insults about lies, that are not even of the nature of asking help for, ppl are judgmental and love focusing on the one thing that sticks out, keep to it man, i've been following this post and its inspiring to me to do more to grow, hope alll the best for you man, i wish i knew a lot and could give ya my 2 cents on diets and workouts but i'm a noob and there are bigger better guys on here, sme really great ppl just read around and you will see their many posts dedicated to helping ppl. take care man, keep us all posted with stats and pics if ya can, and more.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I woke this morning and went for a 2 mile walk. Later in the day I went to gym and did a 45 min chest workout followed up by 20 more min on the treadmill. I feel really great and proud. Making this my top priority. I ate oats, fruit,egg whites and chicken breast today. Still working with some great guys on here to help me get a good diet set up. Im exccited and cant wait for the morning to come and do it again.


We you are definitely on the right track, and that is always how I start training my overweight clients. I make them powerwalk beside me around the river in town for about 50 mins. It is good that you came here for advice. Just don't give up. results aren't something you see in the first week or two and it can be discouraging. Just stay focused like you are, and keep this as your way of life. You will see results if you stick with this, and don't forget your H2O like popsinc said earlier  :Wink:

----------


## binsser

Is he for real seriously AMCOM do people a favour and fckoff ur a twt m8 never seen so much attitude on a thread calm done on the tren u gimp go flame someone else !as for the threads question in mind FATBOY-

To start off with m8 its a hard bumpy road but u DO have the motivation to get to where u want to be ! just read dieting threads u now eat chicken and tuna and fish u now dont eat cakes crisps snack food or anything like that all fried food is out all or most sugery food is out u now drink water everyday not beer or sugery tea if ur hungry eating 400 gram meals 5 times a day because this is now what u do, then if u need a snack u eat an apple not a sugery treat at night when u sit to eat ur tea if its a plate full now its half put the other half away for later u do weights or some sort of cardio u now do this everyday for 30 mins a day start off here and study u have a few guidlines now now get up bro and get to it in 12 months time ull be a new faster fitter better u ,good luck m8 and keep us posted!

----------


## eatrainrest

> Is he for real seriously AMCOM do people a favour and fckoff ur a twt m8 never seen so much attitude on a thread calm done on the tren u gimp go flame someone else !as for the threads question in mind FATBOY-
> 
> To start off with m8 its a hard bumpy road but u DO have the motivation to get to where u want to be ! just read dieting threads u now eat chicken and tuna and fish u now dont eat cakes crisps snack food or anything like that all fried food is out all or most sugery food is out u now drink water everyday not beer or sugery tea if ur hungry eating 400 gram meals 5 times a day because this is now what u do, then if u need a snack u eat an apple not a sugery treat at night when u sit to eat ur tea if its a plate full now its half put the other half away for later u do weights or some sort of cardio u now do this everyday for 30 mins a day start off here and study u have a few guidlines now now get up bro and get to it in 12 months time ull be a new faster fitter better u ,good luck m8 and keep us posted!


NO FLAMING, respect the rules comon

----------


## fatboy08

woke up this morning and followed same routine except today i worked out my tri's. Last night my nephew had a long night. He was missing his dad. I had no words, but to say I'm sorry and I wish I could trade spots with his dad. I broke down on my walk. I can not leave this kid alone. I can not make him go through this. I got back up and walked. With a faster pace and extra mile for stopping. I made myself do 30 min of cardo instead of 15 after my workout.

I want to say thank you to everyone for their support and advice. You been a big help and I only wish I had something to give back. thank you

----------


## juicy_brucy

You are giving back... be there for that nephew of yours, and never, never give up!

----------


## Tigershark

> You are giving back... be there for that nephew of yours, and never, never give up!


God bless man.

----------


## j4ever41

what up fatboy08 i have been looking for ya,hang in there bro and get that diet down.

----------


## jamyjamjr

iv figured your bmr at 2530.....
with the amount of exercise your doing, i'd put you on a 3000kcal diet...

this wont be hard, follow a 40 40 20 split

300g protien
300g carbs
66g fats...

have u finished watching the videos??

----------


## fatboy08

I have finished watching the videos. Very imformative. I went out and purchased several cans of tuna, oats, aziekiel bread, 15 dozen eggs, brown rice, flax seed, fish oil and sweet potatos. My little brother works for a distributor and is bringing me a 40lb box of chicken breasts and a 20lb box of telapia. Could not pass it up for $45 and why I got so much. I have a freezer in garage to keep it. Im sure I am missing some stuff.

I was reading the thread on the debate over empty stomach cardio. I have been walking on empty stomach the past two days and even this morning. Half way through the walk I can feel myself getting a little sluggish. In the thread they were debating it was beneficial to have a bcaa supplement before walk? What do you recommend? I will also be doing cardio for 20 min immediately after weight training. Should I take it then as well and then follow up with a PWO meal?

----------


## jamyjamjr

> I have finished watching the videos. Very imformative. I went out and purchased several cans of tuna, oats, aziekiel bread, 15 dozen eggs, brown rice, flax seed, fish oil and sweet potatos. My little brother works for a distributor and is bringing me a 40lb box of chicken breasts and a 20lb box of telapia. Could not pass it up for $45 and why I got so much. I have a freezer in garage to keep it. Im sure I am missing some stuff.
> 
> I was reading the thread on the debate over empty stomach cardio. I have been walking on empty stomach the past two days and even this morning. Half way through the walk I can feel myself getting a little sluggish. In the thread they were debating it was beneficial to have a bcaa supplement before walk? What do you recommend? I will also be doing cardio for 20 min immediately after weight training. Should I take it then as well and then follow up with a PWO meal?


your main concern right now is fat loss.. dont make things complicated.. keep them as simple as possible... we need to change your lifestyle, not just your diet..

the empty stomach cardio is fine.. you'll be okay doing it the way you are right now...

since you've watched the videos, and iv givin you your bmr/tdee, i need you to post up a diet with macros (pro/fat/cal/carb) so that we can tweak it... remember to include the times of your meals and the times you workout...

u can use fitday.com to help u with your macros.. ur food choices are fine.. i'd also add a lean beef like london broil to it or roast beef, these are ideal for bedtime meals...

ill be waiting on your diet....

----------


## Western Man

I don't really have anything productive to add... just wanted to say good luck to you!

----------


## fatboy08

Ok so here is my very first attempt at setting up my diet. Please let me know what you guys think.


Cal, protein(g), carbs(g), fat(g)

4am- empty stomach cardio


M1: 5a.m.- 14 eggwhites, 1cup oats- 541, 60, 57, 7
M2: 8a.m.- 6oz tuna, ezekiel bread (2slices)- 310, 43, 30, 2
M3: 10:30a.m.- 8oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice- 580, 49, 64, 13
M4: 12:30p.m.- 8oz tilapia, 1/2 cup brown rice - 518, 51, 64, 6
M5: 4p.m.- same as M2
weight training- 7pm-8pm
cardio- 8pm-8:20pm
M6: PWO- This is where I need help. Jamy suggested london broil or roast beef. Any other suggestions?

Should I replace any of these meals with a protein shake or any other supplement?

Also I have some fish oil and flaxseed oil, both in pill form. Should I use these and when?

Thanks for the help guys. I know I am probably far off, but I'm trying.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Ok so here is my very first attempt at setting up my diet. Please let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Cal, protein(g), carbs(g), fat(g)
> 
> 4am- empty stomach cardio
> 
> 
> M1: 5a.m.- 14 eggwhites, 1cup oats- 541, 60, 57, 7
> ...


make the changes and post up the revised diet.. also give me a daily total of you macros...

it doesn't look bad at all.. actualy looks very similar to another post i just worked on.. u didn't grab this from there did u??

----------


## eatrainrest

lol, id be happy if he did, hes learning!

----------


## fatboy08

Ok so here is my very first attempt at setting up my diet. Please let me know what you guys think.

REVISED: I did not copy one perticular diet. I read through the forums and got ideas and what would be be easy and affordable for me at this time. I added somethings different. Changed the macros to benefit me and my needs. As I go on and learn more I will bring more variety into my diet.

Cal, protein(g), carbs(g), fat(g)

4am- empty stomach cardio


M1: 5a.m.- 14 eggwhites, 1cup oats- 541, 60, 57, 7
M2: 8a.m.- 6oz tuna, ezekiel bread (2slices)- 310, 43, 30, 2
M3: 10:30a.m.- 8oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice- 580, 49, 64, 13
M4: 12:30p.m.- 8oz tilapia, 1/2 cup brown rice - 518, 51, 64, 6
M5: 4p.m.- same as M2 + medium sweet potato- 446, 45, 54, 6
weight training- 7pm-8pm
cardio- 8pm-8:20pm
M6: PWO- 60g whey protein, plain bagel
M7: 9:30- 1/2lb lean beef marinated in olive oil- 537, 66, 0, 36
I will try different variations for M7. Just what I have available now.

TOTALS: 2932, 314, 269, 70
This does not include PWO as I do not know all micros for whey shake.

Should I replace any of these meals with a protein shake or any other supplement?

Also I have some fish oil and flaxseed oil, both in pill form. Should I use these and when?

Thanks for the help guys. I know I am probably far off, but I'm trying.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Ok so here is my very first attempt at setting up my diet. Please let me know what you guys think.
> 
> REVISED: I did not copy one perticular diet. I read through the forums and got ideas and what would be be easy and affordable for me at this time. I added somethings different. Changed the macros to benefit me and my needs. As I go on and learn more I will bring more variety into my diet.
> 
> Cal, protein(g), carbs(g), fat(g)
> 
> 4am- empty stomach cardio
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing your whey shake wont go over 300kcal.. i say stick to the way it is... keep me posted as to your weight loss.. do not check your weight every day.. i want you to check it every 7 days at the same time of the day... make sure to keep us posted bro.. we'll help u through this

----------


## eatrainrest

^^x2, see if you can monitor body fat as well with electronic scales at the gym to use as a measuring method, and workout hard!

----------


## MACKATTACK

I gotta give you some respect for eating 14 egg whites in one meal, I could never do that. I have trouble just eating the 8 now for breakfast............Damn!

I appologize for my earlier remark and I am really glad this thread went in the right direction. Keep it going!! You are on the right track!!

----------


## fatboy08

Thank you. I will definitely keep everyone posted. I am looking forward to a new life. A new new, but same me.

----------


## binsser

lol thats better fatboy go on son keep it up m8 im really glad uve got the big boys helping u out as well m8 good luck and keep us posted !

----------


## Epic1

i was gonna post my diet and get it critiqued but man...i dont wanna get all flamed and discouraged. im surprised fatboy is still around posting. 

Keep up the good work man! Couldnt imagine my daughter without a mom or me and having my brother step in and take my place.

----------


## Biff77

I seen power lifter / wwe wrestler Mark Henry dunk a basketball at a celebrity dunk contest.. So it can be done... Good luck on yer wieght loss .... Glad a couple people helped out and arent bein jackasses....

----------


## t-gunz

very inspiring and interesting at the same time. 

i wish you all the best with your journey,

your brother would be proud of you!!!

----------


## jamyjamjr

> i was gonna post my diet and get it critiqued but man...i dont wanna get all flamed and discouraged. im surprised fatboy is still around posting. 
> 
> Keep up the good work man! Couldnt imagine my daughter without a mom or me and having my brother step in and take my place.


soo why dont you post up a diet again?? flamed?? u let me know who's flaming you, ill deal with him..

----------


## t-gunz

get em jamy!!!

----------


## B.E.N.

> a big load of ship... like 440 lbs - but, if it is not stop eating, see if that works


You are both fools. If your not helping then get off his tip...

Troy Jackson...google him. ESPN did a story on him while he was at Louisville hooping. The boy was huge and could throw the ball down.

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/streetball/...de-ar3828.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_Jackson

----------


## chitownhoker

hey fatboy I'm gona be watching this thread, if i were you i would start a log! i started one for my contest and it helped keep me motivated in the begining and the hardest thing is starting. Stick with it at first and it just gets easier! Good luck bro and remember to think positive and lift hard!

----------


## fatboy08

Hey brothers, just wanted to stop by and say hi and thanks for all the great comments. I did not think this thread was gonna turn into this. It's been great. I'm gonna try and log on every couple days and let you know how things are going. Im gonna post my weight every monday. 

Time to workout...Ill keep you guys posted....sweat hard

----------


## eatrainrest

^^x2 well be waiting, GL

----------


## fatboy08

Ok, so growing up I was called lots of names for being big. I have been called every name in the book. As I got bigger and stronger I stood up to the biggest bully in my school. I was never messed with again. As you get older and people mature or people just take the time to know they look at you different. I began to not care because I had the people that cared about me in my life. Once in a while I hear people talking or looking. It bothered me at times, but never enough to say anything. 


For the first time in a very long time, I found myself furious tonight. I have bbeen through hell this past 2 weeks with losing my brother and having to try and explain things to his son. I had to go through him blaming himself for his mom leaving and now his dad. He put all that on himself. I do not want to go through that again. I love him and told him I will be here for him. I'm keeping my word.

I walked into the gym tonight. Confident and excited and proud I'm trying to better myself. There were two guys there. Theyy were loud and rude from the get go. I can hear them saying things about me. Laughing at me. I told my nephew to ignore them as I tried to as well. I had finished my weight training and was getting ready to do my cardio. I hear a dumbell slam to the ground. I turn around and see my nephew in tears. I walked up to him and asked what was wrong. He said you told me I would be there for him. I said I would, whats is wrong? He told me the 2 guys that were being rude were doing faces and acting as me. He ppointed to one of the guys and said he was acting like he was me and I was having a heart attack. I told my nephew it was ok and that they were jerks. I asked him to go to the car and I would be right there. I was beyond angry and let it get the best of me. I rushed the guy and shoved him into the padded wall as hard as I could. He slid dowr on to his butt gasping for air. I knocked the air out him and began yelling and telling them what this kid went through. I told him I was there trying to better myself, so I could be there for him. His friend wanted to come at me and saying bad things. I told him if he came near me, I would snap his fuc*** neck. That is not me and I am dissapointed in myself, but yet so angry. I got my things and apologized to the other people in the gym for disrupting their workout. I got a call about 40 min later from the manager. He was called by the other people using the gym. He had told me that he heard what happened and apologized to me. The 2 guys were removed of their membership. I felt terrible. It's not at all what I wanted, but a part of me was happy. 

I have never done anything to ever harm anybody. Why could they not realize I was there trying to better myself? Even if I am big, I took the steps to be there and change. Why? I'm sorry!

----------


## busaboy27

hey bro do what you gotta do.. no matter what there is always rude people.. dont feel bad.. fuk those punks.. im glad to hear that they kicked the other people out and not u.. that would be pretty discouraging than. 

good luck

----------


## kalspic

your a good man. if i was in your postion the cops would have to escort me out and throw me in jail if those dumb fvcks did that to me. keep working hard and dont let that little discouragement set you back. reading your posts i can already see a change in you for the better.

----------


## chitownhoker

sounds like more motivation to me, keeps that fire burning. i love when people dought me, cuz that makes me mad as hell and i will do anything to prove people wronge....it feels good knowing i can overcome things other people cant even fathim....keeping your diet under control and working out religously is something few people can do on a regular basis

----------


## (1*)

> sounds like more motivation to me, keeps that fire burning. i love when people dought me, cuz that makes me mad as hell and i will do anything to prove people wronge....it feels good knowing i can overcome things other people cant even fathim....keeping your diet under control and working out religously is something few people can do on a regular basis


did you recieve any negatives when preparing for the contest you just did?

----------


## Cheylayna1978

Don't let idiot jerkoffs get the best of you and allow them to bring you down to THEIR level. I understand your frustration, believe me, as I've been there as a Latina woman. (lots of racism and gender dissing)

You got lucky this time in that you avoided trouble with the law. Last thing you want to get is an assault charge put on you from beating some kid's (__!__), and find yourself behind bars because some azzhole got you to stoop down to HIS level. 

Stay on YOUR level. That is, LEVEL-HEADED! Good luck to you in fitness, and if you need any help feel free to p.m. me, I assure you this chica knows "a few things".  :Smilie: 

Tootles!
'Layna

----------


## shaker120

my large friend one thing that helps me is finding a partner with the same goals do it together lean on each other when one caves the other pushes BE DETERMINED

----------


## eatrainrest

> sounds like more motivation to me, keeps that fire burning. *i love when people dought me, cuz that makes me mad as hell and i will do anything to prove people wronge*....it feels good knowing i can overcome things other people cant even fathim....keeping your diet under control and working out religously is something few people can do on a regular basis


love that

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Ok, so growing up I was called lots of names for being big. I have been called every name in the book. As I got bigger and stronger I stood up to the biggest bully in my school. I was never messed with again. As you get older and people mature or people just take the time to know they look at you different. I began to not care because I had the people that cared about me in my life. Once in a while I hear people talking or looking. It bothered me at times, but never enough to say anything. 
> 
> 
> For the first time in a very long time, I found myself furious tonight. I have bbeen through hell this past 2 weeks with losing my brother and having to try and explain things to his son. I had to go through him blaming himself for his mom leaving and now his dad. He put all that on himself. I do not want to go through that again. I love him and told him I will be here for him. I'm keeping my word.
> 
> I walked into the gym tonight. Confident and excited and proud I'm trying to better myself. There were two guys there. Theyy were loud and rude from the get go. I can hear them saying things about me. Laughing at me. I told my nephew to ignore them as I tried to as well. I had finished my weight training and was getting ready to do my cardio. I hear a dumbell slam to the ground. I turn around and see my nephew in tears. I walked up to him and asked what was wrong. He said you told me I would be there for him. I said I would, whats is wrong? He told me the 2 guys that were being rude were doing faces and acting as me. He ppointed to one of the guys and said he was acting like he was me and I was having a heart attack. I told my nephew it was ok and that they were jerks. I asked him to go to the car and I would be right there. I was beyond angry and let it get the best of me. I rushed the guy and shoved him into the padded wall as hard as I could. He slid dowr on to his butt gasping for air. I knocked the air out him and began yelling and telling them what this kid went through. I told him I was there trying to better myself, so I could be there for him. His friend wanted to come at me and saying bad things. I told him if he came near me, I would snap his fuc*** neck. That is not me and I am dissapointed in myself, but yet so angry. I got my things and apologized to the other people in the gym for disrupting their workout. I got a call about 40 min later from the manager. He was called by the other people using the gym. He had told me that he heard what happened and apologized to me. The 2 guys were removed of their membership. I felt terrible. It's not at all what I wanted, but a part of me was happy. 
> 
> I have never done anything to ever harm anybody. Why could they not realize I was there trying to better myself? Even if I am big, I took the steps to be there and change. Why? I'm sorry!



that guy had it comin.. im glad u put a spanking on him.... keep up the good work at the gym bud.. and keep us posted...

----------


## fit4ever

> Hey everyone, thanks for posting a reply and actually being supportive and understanding. I started watching videos lastnite, but did not make it through as I was dozing. I will watch them and plan on reading everything I can. I woke up this morning and went for a 2 mile walk. I im dedicated to beating this. 
> 
> jamyjamjr, here is how my typical day is. I wake up at 4:30 to get ready to be to work by 6:00am. I do not have breakfast. I will wait till about 8:00 am and grab a breakfast burrito which consits off egg, sausage, potato and cheese. I dont drink soda or juice, just never really have. I drink tons of milk and water. At lunch time I usually do not eat, but if I do I grab something off the roach coach like tacos or tamales or another burrito. I would say 80% of the time I do not eat. After work i am usualy in a hurry and will grab a burger and fries and meet the kids for practice or take care of other things I may need to. About 8:00pm when we finally get home and everything is taken care of I will sit down for dinner. I know my diet is terrible and as I go on, its quite embarassing and rediculous, but dinner is the worst. I will eat whatever is made and dont care. Lastnite I had 3 pieces of fried chicken, potato salad, coleslaw, 2 biscuits. I then ate about 6 cookies and big glass of milk. 
> 
> That is my typical day. Terrible and ashamed



80% of the time you do not eat? 

I think you eat more frequently than you advertise and you probably intake more than you realize as well. Because your weight is not a mistake and it didn't take place overnight.

Odds are that you have a very intimate relationship with food. This type of behavior is very common with those that are depressed in a certain area of their life. We often turn to things that make us feel good and the habit then becomes a guilty pleasure. 

So what do you do? Well, you could remove the amounts and types of foods that you're struggling with at this time. But if you're turning to food because you're wounded inside, then choosing to address only the food is not going to make things better. You've got to get down to the root of the problem before you attempt to address the things that are obvious on the surface. 

I challenge you to surrender to your fear and address all of the wounds that exist in your life today. Because sugarcoating the truth will continue to fuel your pride. And you cannot be successful in self improvement if you're a prideful person.

----------


## binsser

Hello bro good to see ur still doing well mate and getting fit and busting heads lolol i read what happened all i can say is fck em they had it coming bro and u smashed em get in there m8 keep it up and look at it like this bro as long as u have that fire inside, ur going to hit new levels in a big way my m8 so keep it up and were proud of u bud ltr binsss!!!!

----------


## fatboy08

> 80% of the time you do not eat? 
> 
> I think you eat more frequently than you advertise and you probably intake more than you realize as well. Because your weight is not a mistake and it didn't take place overnight.
> 
> Odds are that you have a very intimate relationship with food. This type of behavior is very common with those that are depressed in a certain area of their life. We often turn to things that make us feel good and the habit then becomes a guilty pleasure. 
> 
> So what do you do? Well, you could remove the amounts and types of foods that you're struggling with at this time. But if you're turning to food because you're wounded inside, then choosing to address only the food is not going to make things better. You've got to get down to the root of the problem before you attempt to address the things that are obvious on the surface. 
> 
> I challenge you to surrender to your fear and address all of the wounds that exist in your life today. Because sugarcoating the truth will continue to fuel your pride. And you cannot be successful in self improvement if you're a prideful person.



I'm not saying that I do not eat. I'm saying 80% of the time I do not eat a lunch during the week, while at work. When I would get off from work I would eat the wrong foods. I would eat quite a bit of the wrong foods. When I would get home for the night, I would eat like I never ate. Huge portions. 

I know I ate wrong. I knew I was big and it was unhealthy. My brother passed away and left a child behind with no mother and that is why I am here. I dont want to leave him behind and if I dont change my lifestyle then there would be a good chance he would be left with nobody. It sucks it took this for me to open my eyes, and it upsets me, but all I can do is change and want to change. That is why I am here. I'm doing this for my nephew, family, but also myself. 

I'm not trying to hide anything. I was teased, humiliated, low self esteem, insecure. I have been down that road and till this day I still feel those things at times. I'm not exactly sure what I'm suppose to say in response to this comment. It hurt and sucked coming up. I missed out on a lot of things. I really dont know what else to say.

----------


## fatboy08

[B]Now for my update.

As you all know I have been eating better, working out and just trying to be better all around. This week has been hard, but I have felt so good about myself. I do have more energy and find myself wanting so much more now. 

I started out at 441 last monday morning and today I weighed myself with a reading of 334. That is 7lbs. First thing that popped in my head was of course excitement. Then immediately I began to wonder if that was too much too fast. Should I expect to lose this much this fast? I have followed my diet and exercise the exact same way from day one and exactly how my diet is posted. Of course I'm excited but also concerned, so if you guys have some input that would be great.

I'm trying to not be too excited because I have a very long road ahead of me, but damn am I even more so motivated. Keep focus and stay on track.

I want to thank everyone on here for their support. Everyone has been great. This is for you too bro's...oh and leyna...because I think she the only woman on here that has been supportive. THANK YOU ALL!!

----------


## amcon

> I'm not saying that I do not eat. I'm saying 80% of the time I do not eat a lunch during the week, while at work. When I would get off from work I would eat the wrong foods. I would eat quite a bit of the wrong foods. When I would get home for the night, I would eat like I never ate. Huge portions. 
> 
> I know I ate wrong. I knew I was big and it was unhealthy. My brother passed away and left a child behind with no mother and that is why I am here. I dont want to leave him behind and if I dont change my lifestyle then there would be a good chance he would be left with nobody. It sucks it took this for me to open my eyes, and it upsets me, but all I can do is change and want to change. That is why I am here. I'm doing this for my nephew, family, but also myself. 
> 
> I'm not trying to hide anything. I was teased, humiliated, low self esteem, insecure. I have been down that road and till this day I still feel those things at times. I'm not exactly sure what I'm suppose to say in response to this comment. It hurt and sucked coming up. I missed out on a lot of things. I really dont know what else to say.


so what has changed with your diet? lets get some #s down for you weight and set realistic gaols for you to see results and build off that... 

fyi - you are where you are in life now lets change it....!!!! cant keep looking back and frustrating your self.

what is your first goal? 

what are you going to do to day to change your diet?

lets gooooo

----------


## fit4ever

> I'm not trying to hide anything. I was teased, humiliated, low self esteem, insecure. I have been down that road and till this day I still feel those things at times. I'm not exactly sure what I'm suppose to say in response to this comment. It hurt and sucked coming up. I missed out on a lot of things. I really dont know what else to say.



Good deal. It's fantastic that you're addressing the physical part of your life. But I'm going to encourage you to address the mental part of your life as well. You want to lose weight, that's for sure. But I'd be willing to bet that you'd be very content just losing those feelings that have been fermenting within you for so many years now. And when you're able to to do that, your weight won't haunt you as much as it does today. 

Keep this in mind in the coming days: Forgiveness is setting a prisoner free and then later realizing that the prisoner was infact yourself all along.

----------


## chitownhoker

> did you recieve any negatives when preparing for the contest you just did?


man you better believe it.... i for one LOVE food, especially cookies, ice cream, pastries, fat cuts of steaks, double burgers, hashbrowns, all that stuff. I love to eat, and i am never hungry, that has to be the worse feeling in the world. So when i told everyone that i was going to do this competition, i got the "oh really?...um well good luck" and you could sense no one thought i could do, especially my parents. People tried to get me to drink, my roommates floated food in my face all for the first month or so, but then everyone realized i wasn't fuking around and then i started getting support, i was almost as fueled by the dought as i was by the competition, there were morning i could give a shit about the contest, but then i would think about those people and my ass would be out of bed like no tomorrow.....like i said, starting is the hardest part cuz your chaning your lifestyle and people don't like change so they try to keep you the same...show people that your better than that and they will soon respect you far more

----------


## fatboy08

do you think 7lbs in one week is too much too fast?

----------


## (1*)

> do you think 7lbs in one week is too much too fast?


not at all. especially for your circumstances. changed diet and working out will shock a body into super fast metabolism activity. keep it up.
go get a season of the "biggest looser" and watch the weight they drop. some go up over 10lbs in one week.

----------


## fatboy08

Thanks. Was a little concerned, but now I feel better and can be excited.

----------


## j4ever41

whats up fatboy? you doing great bro hang in there and stay dedicated, you will be suprised with your results in only a couple of months.

----------


## juicy_brucy

fatboy08, you handled yourself well in regards to those stupid fools that dont understand the philosophy of the gym... and those guys don't deserve a gym, they deserve a kick in the ass. Don't stop. Ever. Make them eat their words. You have all the encouragement you need right here. the fact that you are doing this is great! You are not a loser. You are clearly a winner.

----------


## amcon

fatboy tell us your up dates ...

----------


## fatboy08

Thanks juicy, that means a ton. Thank you everyone for the encouragement and support.

----------


## fatboy08

> fatboy tell us your up dates ...


I started my new diet and working out last monday. I weighed in at 441 at aabout 6:15am last monday morning and just this past monday morning I weighed myself on same scale at same time and came in at 434. I was a little concerned about it being too much too fast, but *1 chimed in saying that it is good progress and was very possible and that made me feel better. I'm very excited, but know I have a long road ahead of me and will continue to work hard.

I also want to update everyone on my confrontation at the gym a few days back. Yesterday management came up to me and apologized for what happened. They said there is no need for me to apologize and they would appreciate if I accepted a 6 month, no charge membership. I gladly accepted. They also donated $500 to his fathers memorial fund for his education.

----------


## eatrainrest

tahts awesome your gnna be a skinny fat guy soon! (im still a fat kid at heart, lol, insecure about my appearance always!), but anyway.. that does seem like too much to lose in one week. how much have you decreased calories? they shouldve been decreaesd about 500 considering you didnt change anything exercise/cardio related.

----------


## fatboy08

> Ok so here is my very first attempt at setting up my diet. Please let me know what you guys think.
> 
> REVISED: I did not copy one perticular diet. I read through the forums and got ideas and what would be be easy and affordable for me at this time. I added somethings different. Changed the macros to benefit me and my needs. As I go on and learn more I will bring more variety into my diet.
> 
> Cal, protein(g), carbs(g), fat(g)
> 
> 4am- empty stomach cardio
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I eat everyday. Every morning I do 45 min of cardio. 3.0 on treadmill with a incline of 2. I also do a lot of walking and lifting at my job. I then workout for 60 min followed by 15 more minutes of cardio

----------


## eatrainrest

use EFA's with protein and no carbs at night. you should get a macro percentage breakdown so you can see what you are getting. you should defiantely account for how many cals are in the shake. i also dont think that 60g is necessary for immediate PWO. i think 2:1 carbs to protein will suffice i do 50g carbs 25 whey when i wnt to bulk up for PWO (when i cut i just have a meal when i get home to take advantage of afterburn fat kcals). you should kick that 15 minutes of PWO cardio to 30. i also think that carb cycling/keto diets will be in your interest after running this for quite some time.

----------


## fatboy08

I look back on how I ate and even on the days I did not eat lunch at work, I still ate quite a bit and very bad. Some days I ate fast food twice and it would always be the biggest burger and the biggest fries and always something extra like a 5 piece nugget or milkshake. I would then snack throught the day. At dinner time I ate huge portions and sometimes 2 plates. I would snack more and up to the time I went to bed. I would honestly say I was probably consuming 5-6000 cal a day.

----------


## fatboy08

> use EFA's with protein and no carbs at night. you should get a macro percentage breakdown so you can see what you are getting. you should defiantely account for how many cals are in the shake. i also dont think that 60g is necessary for immediate PWO. i think 2:1 carbs to protein will suffice i do 50g carbs 25 whey when i wnt to bulk up for PWO (when i cut i just have a meal when i get home to take advantage of afterburn fat kcals). you should kick that 15 minutes of PWO cardio to 30. i also think that carb cycling/keto diets will be in your interest after running this for quite some time.


My meal before bed consits of lean beef marinated in olive oil. no carbs. should I change this? Also, pwo shake is around 260cal. Do I cut the shake out completely? or just the plain bagel?

----------


## eatrainrest

> My meal before bed consits of lean beef marinated in olive oil. no carbs. should I change this? Also, pwo shake is around 260cal. Do I cut the shake out completely?


to be hoenst with you, there should be carbs in that protein shake. but when i cut, i can tell you that after my workout and 30 min fat burning cardio, i just wait till i get home then chow down my carb/protein meal. throw out the shake because you burn x amount of fat kcals after cardio so in your case, loets take advantage of this. peoples anabolic window is alot bigger than people think.

----------


## eatrainrest

ill also send you al ink in regards to workouts/cardio i strongly recommend you read. i also have a beginners workout that will work extremely well in your case to expel mass amounts of muscle glycogen and calories.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=385368

----------


## fatboy08

So I will cut out the PWO shake after weights. Do 30 min of cardio and when I get home eat a protein/carb meal? Or do I stay with my lean beef/olive oil?

----------


## eatrainrest

> So I will cut out the PWO shake after weights. Do 30 min of cardio and when I get home eat a protein/carb meal? Or do I stay with my lean beef/olive oil?


when you get home go protein carb meal.. my favorite PWO meal is oatmeal pancakes wiht 1 serving sugar free syrup insanely good.

----------


## fatboy08

> when you get home go protein carb meal.. my favorite PWO meal is oatmeal pancakes wiht 1 serving sugar free syrup insanely good.


insanely good? lol..does sound good...I will give it a shot. Thanks bro

----------


## eatrainrest

no problem heres the ingredients for a head start.

1 cup naturally rolled oats-grinded up
8 egg whties
mix in batter

spray pan

throw in pan and make pancakes lol, rather simple, if you use liquid all white egg whites and naturally rolled oats and hungry jack sugar free syrup here are the exact macros

total calories-470/pro-40/fat-6/carb-67

----------


## Reed

Wow I'm up in the middle of the night catching my last meal before finishing sleep and this caught my eye

I read the whole thing through, its encouraging, humbling, and sad to see the struggle of this man.


I wish you the best and if there is anything I can do to help I would be more than glad to assist.

Best of luck, keep your head held high, and most importantly the burning desire to succeed. 

You will make it.

----------


## ali-2nv

hey buddy i udrestand what you are goin through...just some simlpe advice stop eating fatty foods (carbs) when your not phisycaly moving around specialy at night wen you r sleepn have fruits and vegies through out the day and extra cardio...
good luck

----------


## jamyjamjr

^^^ IM sure your intentions are good, but we already have him set up on a very good diet plan that doens't include fruits *edit...

good to see your improving fatboy... make sure to keep us updated and keep that weight coming off!!!

ur inspiring me to go do some am empty stomach cardio right now!! im off!!

----------


## MACKATTACK

I think he should change his USERNAME to something positive and reconstructive......the mind is a powerful weapon.......

Like maybe an atainable weight he wants to reach? Because everyone keeps using Fatboy ala his username.......negative recognition is not the best motivation, healthy and positive is the way to go i think.....

----------


## eatrainrest

> hey buddy i udrestand what you are goin through...just some simlpe advice stop eating fatty foods (carbs) when your not phisycaly moving around specialy at night wen you r sleepn have fruits and vegies through out the day and extra cardio...
> good luck


how bout no fruits while cutting?

----------


## jamyjamjr

> I think he should change his USERNAME to something positive and reconstructive......the mind is a powerful weapon.......
> 
> Like maybe an atainable weight he wants to reach? Because everyone keeps using Fatboy ala his username.......negative recognition is not the best motivation, healthy and positive is the way to go i think.....


i say he wears it with pride.... when he drops the weight it'll be the best sn in the whole forum... the fat guy who got skinny = fatboy... i love it

----------


## fatboy08

Just wanted to jump on before heading to gym and say thanks to everyone again. All the comments, encouragement and support has been so great and such awesome motivation to me. I dont know you guys personally, but I wish I had some friends like you in my life. Your honestly becoming a second family to me. I thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.


As for the name goes, I can see where MAC is coming from, but every time I log in and see my screen name it motivates me more. When I reach my goal, I will definitely change my name, but then again maybe not. Who knows.

----------


## Reed

Go get em brother

tear that shit up!

----------


## Tigershark

I think you should keep your name even after reaching your goals. Wear it like a badge of honor because of all the hard word you are doing. Then next year when the the newer guys are joining the board and you have become a vet we can all say I remember fatboy08 when.....
Keep the name bro.

----------


## fatboy08

I agree. I think I will keep it. Remind me what I came from and not to go back

----------


## amcon

> I think he should change his USERNAME to something positive and reconstructive......the mind is a powerful weapon.......
> 
> Like maybe an atainable weight he wants to reach? Because everyone keeps using Fatboy ala his username.......negative recognition is not the best motivation, healthy and positive is the way to go i think.....


most def!!!!!

----------


## Tigershark

> I think he should change his USERNAME to something positive and reconstructive......the mind is a powerful weapon.......
> 
> Like maybe an atainable weight he wants to reach? Because everyone keeps using Fatboy ala his username.......negative recognition is not the best motivation, healthy and positive is the way to go i think.....


But if he keeps the name then he turns something negative into a positive when he attains his goals.

----------


## jamyjamjr

damn right..

----------


## MACKATTACK

I guess, to each his own.......I prefer Positive reinforcement though..........in the long run it pays off more, especially at key low moments.

----------


## TRT,MAN

fatboy leave your name. later on you love it when people say fat boy and scratch their heads wondering why. you will look back at all the struggles you had along the way and will feel good about yourself and the progress and how you look now. jmo

----------


## amcon

fatboy you need to do some thing to get the proccess going what have you got done so far?

----------


## fatboy08

> fatboy you need to do some thing to get the proccess going what have you got done so far?




What do you mean? Wha are you refering to?

I started my diet along with weight training and cardio almost 2 weeks ago. I have lost 7lbs as of 6/01/09. Will weigh myself again this coming monday. Not sure if you have read through entire thread or not, but my diet was posted. Im doing AM cardio, weights in evening followed by more cardio.

----------


## Tigershark

You are doing awesome bro. Everyone is just trying to support you, thats all amcon was doing.

----------


## eatrainrest

> What do you mean? Wha are you refering to?
> 
> I started my diet along with weight training and cardio almost 2 weeks ago. I have lost 7lbs as of 6/01/09. Will weigh myself again this coming monday. Not sure if you have read through entire thread or not, but my diet was posted. Im doing AM cardio, weights in evening followed by more cardio.


yea baby

----------


## j4ever41

> What do you mean? Wha are you refering to?
> 
> I started my diet along with weight training and cardio almost 2 weeks ago. I have lost 7lbs as of 6/01/09. Will weigh myself again this coming monday. Not sure if you have read through entire thread or not, but my diet was posted. Im doing AM cardio, weights in evening followed by more cardio.


go fatboy go  :7up:

----------


## amcon

> What do you mean? Wha are you refering to?
> 
> I started my diet along with weight training and cardio almost 2 weeks ago. I have lost 7lbs as of 6/01/09. Will weigh myself again this coming monday. Not sure if you have read through entire thread or not, but my diet was posted. Im doing AM cardio, weights in evening followed by more cardio.


good brother - i read some but some how i missed you posting your stats... how do you feel? and if i keep pissing you off with that help or hurt? lol  :BbAily:

----------


## fatboy08

> good brother - i read some but some how i missed you posting your stats... how do you feel? and if i keep pissing you off with that help or hurt? lol



Amcon,

I apologize if that sounded rude. Not my intensions at all. I thought you had posted earlier back for a update and some encouragement to get things moving and I thought I had replied, but maybe not. I was not sure what you were refering to and did not want you to think I was slacking and not taking advantage ofyours and everyone elses advice and support. So I apologize bro. Thank you

----------


## amcon

> You are doing awesome bro. Everyone is just trying to support you, thats all amcon was doing.


yep yep

----------


## t-gunz

> What do you mean? Wha are you refering to?
> 
> I started my diet along with weight training and cardio almost 2 weeks ago. I have lost 7lbs as of 6/01/09. Will weigh myself again this coming monday. Not sure if you have read through entire thread or not, but my diet was posted. Im doing AM cardio, weights in evening followed by more cardio.



good work brother. keep it up. 
i take it loosing 7lb you notice difference in cardio and everyday activities ??

----------


## Tigershark

Keep going fatboy. Everyone is behind you as you can tell. This thread has become very popular. When you met your goals we will have to find a way to keep this thread up top so others who are trying to loose wieght can read through this for guidance. Or better yet add it to your signature.

----------


## fatboy08

> good work brother. keep it up. 
> i take it loosing 7lb you notice difference in cardio and everyday activities ??



Definitely. This week I am gonna raise the incline a little more on the treadmill as I feel what I am doing now almost seems like a normal walk. Also, my knees have not been so sore which is great. I read somehwere that for every pound lost it takes 4 pounds of pressure of your knees.

----------


## fatboy08

> Keep going fatboy. Everyone is behind you as you can tell. This thread has become very popular. When you met your goals we will have to find a way to keep this thread up top so others who are trying to loose wieght can read through this for guidance.



That would be great. I would love to inspire someone and motivate someone like you all have done for me. I am keeping a photo journal as well. When I reach my goal I will post all the pictures up.

----------


## Tigershark

> That would be great. I would love to inspire someone and motivate someone like you all have done for me. I am keeping a photo journal as well. When I reach my goal I will post all the pictures up.


Awesome.

----------


## chitownhoker

> That would be great. I would love to inspire someone and motivate someone like you all have done for me. I am keeping a photo journal as well. When I reach my goal I will post all the pictures up.


man it would be great if you could post some up now so we can get a feel of where your at!

----------


## t-gunz

^^^i agree.

IMHO you should post pics. no one will flame you cause your doing your best. if you feel insecure don't post pics.. but no pressure only if you feel comfortable.

----------


## amcon

you will get nothing but support from me

----------


## fatboy08

I will think about it brothers. I dont have a problem posting them. I'm a big dude so I know people are not gonna expect to see a six pack and trimmed body. Your gonna see a big dude. I was thinking that if I kept a photo journal and post it after I reached my goal, you would see it all at that time. How big I really was and where I started. Feel like it would be more of a "wow" factor that way. People would be like damn, he busted his ass. Before and after, but reversed. I will definitely think about it though brothers.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> man it would be great if you could post some up now so we can get a feel of where your at!


iv done a bf estimate for him... he's got some work to do but it's nothing impossible or improbible... he's not past saving and fixing guy!!!!! let's get this shit done!!! GOD this thread pumps me up, im going to the gym!!!!! 

keep up the good fatboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we're here if you need anything!!

----------


## fatboy08

Well today at 6:15 I got on scale and it read 428. That is another 6 lbs. That is 13lbs in 2 weeks. I'm excited, but at the same time I have a feeling those numbers will not be that big every week, which means I am gonna have to start working even harder. I'm up for the challenge. 


I have been feeling really great. My energy level is so much higher and I feel as if it lasts all day long. Getting up for my A.M cardio has gotten much easier. I look forward to going to sleep and waking up to do it. I feel as if I have gotten so much stronger. I was a strong person to begin with, but I feel so much stronger. Honestly, I wish I could be at the gym now and not at work. 


THANK YOU EVERYONE

----------


## Tigershark

Great work. Keep it up.

----------


## chitownhoker

> Well today at 6:15 I got on scale and it read 428. That is another 6 lbs. That is 13lbs in 2 weeks. I'm excited, but at the same time I have a feeling those numbers will not be that big every week, which means I am gonna have to start working even harder. I'm up for the challenge. 
> 
> 
> I have been feeling really great. My energy level is so much higher and I feel as if it lasts all day long. Getting up for my A.M cardio has gotten much easier. I look forward to going to sleep and waking up to do it. I feel as if I have gotten so much stronger. I was a strong person to begin with, but I feel so much stronger. Honestly, I wish I could be at the gym now and not at work. 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE


someone at your size will easily loose 6 pounds a week till you get closer to 300 would be my guess. You are grosely over weight and to keep that much weight on you you had to be consuming upwards of 5-6 thousands calories a day, and now that you are consuming thousands less calories than you were, the weight will continue to fly off you so expect big number early on!

----------


## fatboy08

> someone at your size will easily loose 6 pounds a week till you get closer to 300 would be my guess. You are grosely over weight and to keep that much weight on you you had to be consuming upwards of 5-6 thousands calories a day, and now that you are consuming thousands less calories than you were, the weight will continue to fly off you so expect big number early on!


Well I will keep doing what I am doing and when the weight loss stops or slows down, I just have to work harder and you guys will be there for me

----------


## j4ever41

Hi fatboy you doing great man,yeah your progress will slow 1 day but i have no doubt that you are up for the challenge,haha im like jamy this thread is inspiring to me as well,see fatboy you are all ready giving back bro.

----------


## US0352

Wow, all I can say is WOW!! First of all I would lie to congratulate you Fatboy!! Normally I get bored reading 4 pages of posts, but this time I didn't. You are doing awesome. You are helping to motivate me as well. I am overweight too. I too am new here and trying to learn as much as possible. you have me wanting to create a new post too. 

1 question I have for you though, you said you had a Dr appointment. What happen? My suggestion was get checked for hypothyroidism. I have it myself. Basically your metabolism slows way, way down. Makes it very easy to gain fat. I speak from experience.

Best of luck to you and keep up the hard work!! Oh, and as far as those a$$ wipes at the gym they didn't get enough if you ask me. You are a better man than I am, the Marine would have come out of me and it would have been game time!! There is NO excuse for their actions. They are little biatches for what they did. And good for you for sticking up for yourself and your nephew. My hat is off to you!!

Semper Fi brother!!

----------


## fatboy08

> Wow, all I can say is WOW!! First of all I would lie to congratulate you Fatboy!! Normally I get bored reading 4 pages of posts, but this time I didn't. You are doing awesome. You are helping to motivate me as well. I am overweight too. I too am new here and trying to learn as much as possible. you have me wanting to create a new post too. 
> 
> 1 question I have for you though, you said you had a Dr appointment. What happen? My suggestion was get checked for hypothyroidism. I have it myself. Basically your metabolism slows way, way down. Makes it very easy to gain fat. I speak from experience.
> 
> Best of luck to you and keep up the hard work!! Oh, and as far as those a$$ wipes at the gym they didn't get enough if you ask me. You are a better man than I am, the Marine would have come out of me and it would have been game time!! There is NO excuse for their actions. They are little biatches for what they did. And good for you for sticking up for yourself and your nephew. My hat is off to you!!
> 
> Semper Fi brother!!



I thought I had posted the results of my Dr. appointment, so I apologize for not doing so.

I had some blood work done. My Dr was a little suprised as to how well my results came back. No thyroid problems. Sugar levels were good. Everything looked good. Cholesterol was a bit high, but he was not concerned about it since I started working out and eating better. It is all about diet with me.

I also had a stress test, heart cathe (go in through groin to look at heart), and echo cardiogram and a ultra sound. Once again the cardiologist was suprised. He said for how big I was, my heart was in good shape. Everything looked and sounded great. Will do this once a year.

----------


## jamyjamjr

nice!!!! let's keep it that way!!

----------


## brutesinme

Wow dude, just read most of your thread and good on you for doing something about it. I could pass on the cliche regarding the journey of 10 000 miles, but seems to me you're on the right track. It will not be easy, but whenever you're lacking motivation come back here and there's always someone positive to give you a kick in the pants. Keep it up

----------


## Tigershark

> Wow dude, just read most of your thread and good on you for doing something about it. I could pass on the cliche regarding the journey of 10 000 miles, but seems to me you're on the right track. It will not be easy, but whenever you're lacking motivation come back here and there's always someone positive to give you a kick in the pants. Keep it up


Very true.

----------


## musclehead1

fatboy, go see another doctor just as a second opinion, but this time dont mention that you are working out or dieting or see if theres any research studies for ppl like yourself (overweight, but otherwise healthy)...few things i could suggest (which some might not agree) is to not eat any foods with gluten in it, which includes wheat, rye, spelt, kamut a couple other grains i can't remember. I would even scratch out oats. Also X out all milk products (get your calcium, magnesium and vitamin D3 from a quality supplement, 2:1 calcium/magnesium ratio). No products that contain sugar, but keep some dextrose chewables on hand because when you take sugar out of the mix your head might start hurting (sort of a withdrawal symptom), try to fight it as much as you can before popping the dextrose. I honestly believe a balanced meals will be a healthy way to decrease the excess weight your carrying. Also try a veggie/vegan protein rather than whey perhaps something like rice protein (no flavor) add a tab bit of stieva and cocoa for your flavor. Another suggestion is add a few table spoons of ground flaxseeds to everything (they expand and keep you full longer)

I know a lot of people will not agree with my advise. I could go more in depth of what im talking about fatboy if your interested. You'll reach your goal i know you will.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> fatboy, go see another doctor just as a second opinion, but this time dont mention that you are working out or dieting or see if theres any research studies for ppl like yourself (overweight, but otherwise healthy)...few things i could suggest (which some might not agree) is to not eat any foods with gluten in it, which includes wheat, rye, spelt, kamut a couple other grains i can't remember. I would even scratch out oats. Also X out all milk products (get your calcium, magnesium and vitamin D3 from a quality supplement, 2:1 calcium/magnesium ratio). No products that contain sugar, but keep some dextrose chewables on hand because when you take sugar out of the mix your head might start hurting (sort of a withdrawal symptom), try to fight it as much as you can before popping the dextrose. I honestly believe a balanced meals will be a healthy way to decrease the excess weight your carrying. Also try a veggie/vegan protein rather than whey perhaps something like rice protein (no flavor) add a tab bit of stieva and cocoa for your flavor. Another suggestion is add a few table spoons of ground flaxseeds to everything (they expand and keep you full longer)
> 
> I know a lot of people will not agree with my advise. I could go more in depth of what im talking about fatboy if your interested. You'll reach your goal i know you will.



well, im interested.. whats your reasoning behind this philosophy???

----------


## fatboy08

> fatboy, go see another doctor just as a second opinion, but this time dont mention that you are working out or dieting or see if theres any research studies for ppl like yourself (overweight, but otherwise healthy)...few things i could suggest (which some might not agree) is to not eat any foods with gluten in it, which includes wheat, rye, spelt, kamut a couple other grains i can't remember. I would even scratch out oats. Also X out all milk products (get your calcium, magnesium and vitamin D3 from a quality supplement, 2:1 calcium/magnesium ratio). No products that contain sugar, but keep some dextrose chewables on hand because when you take sugar out of the mix your head might start hurting (sort of a withdrawal symptom), try to fight it as much as you can before popping the dextrose. I honestly believe a balanced meals will be a healthy way to decrease the excess weight your carrying. Also try a veggie/vegan protein rather than whey perhaps something like rice protein (no flavor) add a tab bit of stieva and cocoa for your flavor. Another suggestion is add a few table spoons of ground flaxseeds to everything (they expand and keep you full longer)
> 
> I know a lot of people will not agree with my advise. I could go more in depth of what im talking about fatboy if your interested. You'll reach your goal i know you will.



Please do so. I am interested as well.

----------


## eatrainrest

enlighten us

----------


## amcon

he is referancing cilliacks dease (not sure how to spell it), typically prone to type o blood. and fyi you can do oats if that is the issue

fatboy what is blood type

----------


## fatboy08

> he is referancing cilliacks dease (not sure how to spell it), typically prone to type o blood. and fyi you can do oats if that is the issue
> 
> fatboy what is blood type



close amcon, but it is celiac desease. I do not have that as I was checked for that 2 years ago when I was having stomach problems. I guess I should get checked up again, but have not haad any issues. It turned out to be acid reflux. I am hispanic, so all the spicy, hot food was kicking my ass. I went on some meds and was feeling better in a couple days. I still have meds and will take them if it acts up. It has not acted up in over a year. Stress contributed to it as well. My docotor is having me go in 3 months because he wants to do another check up and see how things are going then. I will have him go over everything again.

I have been losing weight and feeling very good. I mean really good. I ttruly think it is was my poor diet and lifestyle that led me to become this big. I am a big boy naturaly, but eating bad, not eating often, eating huge portions all contributed. 

I played every sport growing up. I was very active up till about 7th grade. When I found out my mother was being abused I never left the house because I was scared and wanted to protect her. I sat at home all the time and ate crap food. This is when I started getting big. My nephew was then born and his mother left so everyday after school i came home and took care of him so his dad could go to work. My life changed very quick. I went from being very active and playing sports all year round to coming home, changing diapers, playing video games and eating junk food. I had to grow up very fast and learn how to become a man at a young age. 

I'm not mad at my family for this. I have a great, close relationship with my nephew. He is my best friend. Stepping in front of my mom before she got hit with my dads fist and then having him see me lay there with 3 teeth missing, my lip split in half and with a slight concusion was all worth it to me. He changed his life, quit drinking and never touched my mom again and now they are so happy and great together.

My life just got twisted around really quick and I never had the chance to really be a kid. I had to take care of myself and feed myself. I did not know what was good or bad for me. I just shoved whatever tasted good to me into my mouth. This is the result of it, but I'm changing it.

----------


## amcon

well just know that i dont give you any pitty for what you went through, it all made you stronger (even if you dont know where yet), we all have issues, we grew up w pains and fears too, seems like you are touching the core of what has effected u thus far in you life... break the cycle and keep going after you dreams.

and of coarse what you ate caused you to get as big as you are... all the help here showed you what direction to go in. 

but, people like you change the world!!!! if and only if you break the cycle... go get them fatboy (really wish you would change that name)

pm me and i will give you my personal cell and help you through any hard stuff like mentioned above... some things we all need to talk out

----------


## musclehead1

> well, im interested.. whats your reasoning behind this philosophy???


well essentially what I'm talking about is well balanced meals (including shakes)...for example a shake in the morning would be: vegan/veggie protein powder, a cup of fruit (low GI, something like an apple, pear, berries...not a banana, pinapple, grapes, oranges), flax oil, ground flaxseeds. In this shake you have your protein, carbs, good fats, and fibre. The balanced meals keep blood sugar levels steady and somewhat even. Gluten containing grains are usually high in calories and carbs which effect this to some degree. 

Let me ask you a question. When you eat something like a big plate of pasta (made from wheat) do you feel bloated, tired or both. If so thats one indication of an intolerence to the particular food you just ate, which is one reason why someone might be gaining/gained weight. Or do you have a slight "puffiness" to your skin (assuming that your not on anything)? When one excludes these things from their diet it will go away. 

If your still interested PM sometimes I forget about the posts that I have responded to. I've seen it work, otherwise I wouldn't suggest it, but theres no point me typing it all out if its just going to be dismissed. I think this is the way to go just because fatboy isn't looking for a "summer cutter" he's looking for a lifestyle change.

P.S. No disrespect to your diet.

----------


## musclehead1

> he is referancing cilliacks dease (not sure how to spell it), typically prone to type o blood. and fyi you can do oats if that is the issue
> 
> fatboy what is blood type



Thats somewhat correct, but people with CD are usually thin. Are they not, or at least not all that heavy? Also oats go through a lot of cross contamination so wouldnt it be best to forget about it altogather? This type of diet has worked for ppl with all sorts of ailments its just that it takes a lot of displine and people usually break, so it doesn't end up working for them and they claim its all bullsh!t.

----------


## fatboy08

hmmm...very interesting. I would like some other people to give their opinion on this. I am trying to think of any specific foods that might make me tired or feel bloated. I can not think of any off the top of my head. The only time I feel tired would be when I ate very big portions and then go lay down and watch tv. Would not matter on the food.

Since I have started my diet I have not felt that at all. I dont even want to watch tv after. I feel as if I am ready to go all the time. Always wanting to do something now. I have lost 13lbs in 2 weeks and will be weighing in again this coming Monday. So far it seems to be working great and I feel great, but that does not mean that it cant change as my body adjusts.

Very interesting to me.

----------


## fatboy08

Well brothers it is monday and we know what that means..UPDATE.


As of 6:15 am this morning I came in at 420lbs. That is 8 lbs this week for a 3 week total of 21lbs. I pushed myself a little harder in the gym this week to see how I would hold up and it went well. I felt really good. Every week that goes by I just get pumped up so much more.

Thanks everyone for the support.

----------


## B.E.N.

Congrats bro! Stay addicted to this new life!

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Well brothers it is monday and we know what that means..UPDATE.
> 
> 
> As of 6:15 am this morning I came in at 420lbs. That is 8 lbs this week for a 3 week total of 21lbs. I pushed myself a little harder in the gym this week to see how I would hold up and it went well. I felt really good. Every week that goes by I just get pumped up so much more.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support.


im starting to get a concerned that your losing so much weight a bit quickly.. dont get me wrong, im putting your high weight into consideration but imma keep a close eye on you for the next 2 weeks.. we might have to make adjustments..

----------


## fatboy08

> im starting to get a concerned that your losing so much weight a bit quickly.. dont get me wrong, im putting your high weight into consideration but imma keep a close eye on you for the next 2 weeks.. we might have to make adjustments..



I was concerned about this in the very begining. Can I be not getting enough calorie intake? I am consuming right around 3200kcal a day. I have been feeling really good. I feel strong. Then entire week, last week I had to up the weight on my workouts because it seemed so much easier then the previous 2 weeks. 

I do not know exactly how many calories I burn a day, but between empty stomach cardio, work and then weight training and more cardio, I have to be burning quite a bit. My work is no joke either. Some days I could easily walk 2-3 miles pushing and pulling. The other days I am unloading trailers at a good pace, where I am breaking a shirt soaking sweat. Up to 50 trailers a day. Work for postal

I never ate as frequents as I am now, so my body was starving and storing everything as fat. When I did eat it was huge amounts at a time and very bad things. It was the evening after work that I really did some damage to the fridge.

I dont know how to determine how much weight is too much when it comes to losing it. I dont know what is safe or considered safe and why it is safe?

I put my trust in you guys 110% and will always listen.

----------


## amcon

jamy your the man!!!

----------


## jamyjamjr

> jamy your the man!!!


thx bud...

hey fatboy... let's see what happens this week.. keep me posted as to your next weigh in....

----------


## fatboy08

> thx bud...
> 
> hey fatboy... let's see what happens this week.. keep me posted as to your next weigh in....


Thanks bro...will do

----------


## (1*)

> im starting to get a concerned that your losing so much weight a bit quickly.. dont get me wrong, im putting your high weight into consideration but imma keep a close eye on you for the next 2 weeks.. we might have to make adjustments..


how could 7 lbs a week be bad for him considering his size, work + work out routine, and 3200 cals a day. even if his cals are low he's getting a good bit. his goal is weight loss right now and not just fat loss so unless there is something i don't know about i feel 7 lbs a week is good. especially since he's still in the first month. imo i would give him a few more weeks before worrying.

----------


## chitownhoker

> how could 7 lbs a week be bad for him considering his size, work + work out routine, and 3200 cals a day. even if his cals are low he's getting a good bit. his goal is weight loss right now and not just fat loss so unless there is something i don't know about i feel 7 lbs a week is good. especially since he's still in the first month. imo i would give him a few more weeks before worrying.


for somebody of his size his weight can not come off fast enough. He is on a perfect path, he should be continoue to loose weight this way untill he gets less than 25% bf or so. I don't think he would be loosing any muscle at this point, his body is holding so much excess fat, that his body is going to burn though it at a rapid pace. 

fatboy keep up the diet and as long as your loosing anywhere from 5-8 pounds a week keep your diet the same, you need to get this weight off of you

and i mean shit, i was loosing 3-4 pounds a when i cut from 205 at 13% bf. So i don't think his amount is anyway out of control

----------


## The Deuce

WOW !!! This thread is intense.. Fatboy... man.. I dont wanna call you that... You should have admin change that... seriously... like to IN Progress or aomething like that...

First off Congrats !! Thats a total LIFE switch around !! Im glad you made the decision to change.. that takes guts and that my friend... you have !! :7up: 

I cant wait to see your progress in the coming months !! You are doing great man !! Keep it up !!

----------


## eatrainrest

> for somebody of his size his weight can not come off fast enough. He is on a perfect path, he should be continoue to loose weight this way untill he gets less than 25% bf or so. I don't think he would be loosing any muscle at this point, his body is holding so much excess fat, that his body is going to burn though it at a rapid pace. 
> 
> fatboy keep up the diet and as long as your loosing anywhere from 5-8 pounds a week keep your diet the same, you need to get this weight off of you
> 
> and i mean shit, i was loosing 3-4 pounds a when i cut from 205 at 13% bf. So i don't think his amount is anyway out of control


agreed, right now he has completely altered lifestyle and at his weight and current food intake, its losing alot of excess water.. the fat will burn right off stay commitedd to the AM and post workout cardio, and keep the diet in order... you should repost periodically so we could always pitch in our.02

----------


## chitownhoker

> agreed, right now he has completely altered lifestyle and at his weight and current food intake, its losing alot of excess water.. the fat will burn right off stay commitedd to the AM and post workout cardio, and keep the diet in order... you should repost periodically so we could always pitch in our.02


i didn't even think about the water...how much extra water can someone his size carry? 20 pounds? maybe even 30? I know 200 pound guys that can loose 20 for a comp, although that is getting completly dehyrated its just for comparison purposes.

----------


## Tigershark

This one of the best threads on the site for motivation. If fatboy can do it anyone can.

----------


## jamyjamjr

that's right bitches... thats the diet forum!!!

----------


## eatrainrest

> i didn't even think about the water...how much extra water can someone his size carry? 20 pounds? maybe even 30? I know 200 pound guys that can loose 20 for a comp, although that is getting completly dehyrated its just for comparison purposes.


who knows but its certainly a good amount... fatboy- i think after a while (8-12 weeks or so) of your current split lets go 8 week carb cycling/keto diet. that will help stop a plateua and you will lose fat liek its your job

----------


## fatboy08

I will keep going as is and WE will monitor it. I have been feeling really great and feel as if i am getting stronger. Im just ready to kick this in the ass and be healthy. Life is gonna be great

----------


## j4ever41

hi fatboy, i think you ok for now dropping weight like you are,you feel great right, i would hold steady,continue to monitor with jamy see where you are at in 3-4 weeks,you doing a great job bro keep it up,i hate calling you fatboy as well but i also see the motivation you get from it,just like those 2 bitches in tha gym internalize it and use it you have your revenge in tha end,i got to say i check this thread every day.

----------


## fatboy08

everyone on here flat out rocks

----------


## fatboy08

> who knows but its certainly a good amount... fatboy- i think after a while (8-12 weeks or so) of your current split lets go 8 week carb cycling/keto diet. that will help stop a plateua and you will lose fat liek its your job



I will start soaking in some info for carb cycling/keto. Threads?

----------


## eatrainrest

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=383337

the only thing i disagree with is the cheat day-i think it should be a controlled refeed rather than an all out cheat.. but read and soak it up!

----------


## BokBok

Just found his thread. Very inspirational... Keep up the good work FB.

----------


## (1*)

> who knows but its certainly a good amount... fatboy- i think after a while (8-12 weeks or so) of your current split lets go 8 week carb cycling/keto diet. that will help stop a plateua and you will lose fat liek its your job


just my two cents.. i would not change anything until a plateua takes place. especially since he feels so good. when the time comes then he can look into it but until then i wouldn't sidetrack him. i'm in ketosis right now for the first time and it takes getting used to. i do love it and think it will do good for him when the time comes but for now,... no need to bring it up.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=383337
> 
> the only thing i disagree with is the cheat day-i think it should be a controlled refeed rather than an all out cheat.. but read and soak it up!


i was just having a discussion with nark about this...

id say you have one cheat meal in the cheat day where u eat what ever u want and eat a clean refeed for the rest of the day just so you dont go through diet failure (cheating helps psychologically)...

----------


## (1*)

> i was just having a discussion with nark about this...
> 
> id say you have one cheat meal in the cheat day where u eat what ever u want and eat a clean refeed for the rest of the day just so you dont go through diet failure (cheating helps psychologically)...


the refeed on keto should be all day for sure. not only are you depleted to the max and need to re up (which will take more than one meal) but it certainly helps mentally as jamy said. helps to make it through the week if having trouble. then after that day when you crash and feel bloated you actually want to go back to ketosis. also it only takes a day or two to return to ketosis.

i'm a member of a forum that has a large section for keto diets and there are some on there that refeed for 1 1/2 days and they say it doesn't take them out for too long.

----------


## fun22

jamyjam im 6ft6 370 trying to get to 270. 
can you put me on a diet program? you seem to no your stuff. i have poor eating habbits.
bf=21-24% aprox
please thanks

----------


## eatrainrest

> just my two cents.. i would not change anything until a plateua takes place. especially since he feels so good. when the time comes then he can look into it but until then i wouldn't sidetrack him. i'm in ketosis right now for the first time and it takes getting used to. i do love it and think it will do good for him when the time comes but for now,... no need to bring it up.


i agree as well i just wanted to throw a timer on their... dont know why lol... BUT, he loves reseraching and always throws questions at me which is great... and the more he soaks up the more he can learn his body through trial and error

----------


## eatrainrest

> jamyjam im 6ft6 370 trying to get to 270. 
> can you put me on a diet program? you seem to no your stuff. i have poor eating habbits.
> bf=21-24% aprox
> please thanks


hey bud this is hijacking a thread, start up yur own post so we coudl help

----------


## eatrainrest

> i was just having a discussion with nark about this...
> 
> id say you have one cheat meal in the cheat day where u eat what ever u want and eat a clean refeed for the rest of the day just so you dont go through diet failure (cheating helps psychologically)...


yea i mean i guess its preference J3, personally... i could probly do better with just 1 refeed meal per week but for pyschological purposes i go 2 controlled refeeds rather than 1 cheat 1 controlled... dont get me wrong i still eat great stuff like my grilled chicken buffallo wrap and escarole and beans with pasta on my 2nd refeed day<3.... but its alot cleaner than 2 slices of pizza with french fries...

----------


## fatboy08

> i agree as well i just wanted to throw a timer on their... dont know why lol... BUT, he loves reseraching and always throws questions at me which is great... and the more he soaks up the more he can learn his body through trial and error


I have found myself wanting to learn as much as possible. Not only for myself, but for my family and friends. I want to set a good example and when someone seems me in the gym and they notice how hard I am working and the weight I am losing, I want to be knowledgable. I want to know what I am talking about.

I already read through the carb cycling/keto thread and it is very intersting to me and in the future I think it will benfit me. We will continue with what is working for now and when the times comes, we make adjustments.

It has only been 3 full weeks and I am addicted to this lifestyle. I love the the discipline and mental stength one must have to reach their goals. It feels great getting in the gym and throwing heavy weights around. You release all frustrations and you find your self wanting to be able to do more. I am a different person when I now to go to gym. This may sound stupid, but every rep of every set is like a brick wall to me. I just want to smash through it. Im not going around it or over it. I'm gonna go right through it.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

You gotta feel good approaching that 400lb mark...going to be a milestone for you.

We are all rooting, and I for one am proud of the advice being given away here. 

Good luck Big man...

----------


## (1*)

> jamyjam im 6ft6 370 trying to get to 270. 
> can you put me on a diet program? you seem to no your stuff. i have poor eating habbits.
> bf=21-24% aprox
> please thanks


you should start your own thread.

----------


## (1*)

lol.. just saw that eattrainrest beat me to the highjack warning... forget my above post.

----------


## eatrainrest

> lol.. just saw that eattrainrest beat me to the highjack warning... forget my above post.


 :7up:

----------


## fun22

sorry fatboy.
were going to need a new nicname 4 you soon. since you are doing so well

----------


## jamyjamjr

> jamyjam im 6ft6 370 trying to get to 270. 
> can you put me on a diet program? you seem to no your stuff. i have poor eating habbits.
> bf=21-24% aprox
> please thanks


well, first of all you need to start your own thread or just pm me after 25 posts, i'd be more then happy to help you...

secondly, your bf is probably way off.. at 6'6 and 370lbs ur probably in the high thirties to mid fourties...

post up a pic just to make sure when u contact me... u could be a walking mass of muscle.. lmao...

----------


## fun22

you may be right about my body fat. im going to post a thred. now.
i realy like how you all helped fatboy .thats real coool .
thank you.

----------


## fun22

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...73#post4697173
my thred 
thank you fat boy 4 enspireing me.

----------


## chitownhoker

> just my two cents.. i would not change anything until a plateua takes place. especially since he feels so good. when the time comes then he can look into it but until then i wouldn't sidetrack him. i'm in ketosis right now for the first time and it takes getting used to. i do love it and think it will do good for him when the time comes but for now,... no need to bring it up.


i would agree, fatboy you don't need to change a thing and won't have to for atleast a couple months if not longer. You WILL loose weight on just counting calories. Like i said befor, once you get down to the 20% range you will start to notice slower loses and from there we can change.

Guys lets stop worrying about what to do in the future and how we are going to change his diet. what he is doing is working....if it aint broke don't fix it.

fatboy don't think to hard about this. do what your doing untill it doesn't work any more, when that happens let us know and we will set you strait, untill then DON"T CHANGE ANYTHING YOU HAVE LOST OVER 2O POUNDS IN 3 WEEKS, what else can you ask for?

----------


## chitownhoker

> I have found myself wanting to learn as much as possible. Not only for myself, but for my family and friends. I want to set a good example and when someone seems me in the gym and they notice how hard I am working and the weight I am losing, I want to be knowledgable. I want to know what I am talking about.
> 
> I already read through the carb cycling/keto thread and it is very intersting to me and in the future I think it will benfit me. We will continue with what is working for now and when the times comes, we make adjustments.
> 
> It has only been 3 full weeks and I am addicted to this lifestyle. I love the the discipline and mental stength one must have to reach their goals. It feels great getting in the gym and throwing heavy weights around. You release all frustrations and you find your self wanting to be able to do more. I am a different person when I now to go to gym. This may sound stupid, but every rep of every set is like a brick wall to me. I just want to smash through it. Im not going around it or over it. I'm gonna go right through it.


exactly what i just said, its working so don't fvck with it

----------


## fatboy08

thanks for all the comments guys. like i said i am gonna just keep moving forward.

----------


## Tigershark

Sounds like things are going well.

----------


## fatboy08

Hello,

I am fatboy08's wife. Every night after working out we get on here and we read through the forums and try to keep everyone updated. He has become really motivated and I could not be more proud of my husband. 

I am here tonight to give everyone a bit of news that I wish I did not have to. On thurday evening my husband was attacked by 3 men leaving the gym. He was hit in the back of the head with a object, knocking him down to his knees. He was then beat repeatedly by these three men using some sort of object. During the beating my husband managed to grab one the men's leg, wrapping his arms around to roll him to the ground breaking his leg severely. Another member of the gym seen this happening and immediately ran out to help. Two men took off running and left the third man behind with a broken leg. Mike who is the man who ran out to help called the police. 

My husband suffered 5 broken ribs, fractured eye socket, 18 stitches to the back of his head. He faught with paramedics as he did not know what had just happened. Severly beaten and scared it took 7 police officers and paramedics to get him down and strapped down for transport to hospital. 

The man who had his leg broke turned out to be one of the men who he had trouble with a few weeks back and was kicked out of the gym. He gave the names of the other two men and they were later caught and arrested. Charges have been filed and the men are in very serious trouble.

My husband is doing fine, but very upset and depressed at this time. He has been told to stay away from the gym. He is just very down and I suggested for him to get on here and talk to you guys. He said he can not right now and feels like he just let you all down. The medics said all he could say was " I need to go to the gym...I need to go...I can not let everybody down".

I dont know if and when my husband will get on here again to read through the forums, but if he does I thought it would be great if you can show him some support and tell him to keep his head up. He truly feels as if he let me, his nephew and all of you down. He feels ashamed and I know his pride is hurt as he has never backed down or lost a fight. He has been in so many fights, scuffles as he always stood up for everyone wether he knew them or not. He is a huge teddy bear, but the best protector you could ask for. He is someone you want on your side or watching your back. I think this just really hurt his pride. He did not let me or my nephew down and I know he did not let any of you down. Please show him some support and encouragement.

Thank you all very much.. my husband truly appreciates all of you. He always says he wishes he had some friends around like the ones he has in the forums.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Hello,
> 
> I am fatboy08's wife. Every night after working out we get on here and we read through the forums and try to keep everyone updated. He has become really motivated and I could not be more proud of my husband. 
> 
> I am here tonight to give everyone a bit of news that I wish I did not have to. On thurday evening my husband was attacked by 3 men leaving the gym. He was hit in the back of the head with a object, knocking him down to his knees. He was then beat repeatedly by these three men using some sort of object. During the beating my husband managed to grab one the men's leg, wrapping his arms around to roll him to the ground breaking his leg severely. Another member of the gym seen this happening and immediately ran out to help. Two men took off running and left the third man behind with a broken leg. Mike who is the man who ran out to help called the police. 
> 
> My husband suffered 5 broken ribs, fractured eye socket, 18 stitches to the back of his head. He faught with paramedics as he did not know what had just happened. Severly beaten and scared it took 7 police officers and paramedics to get him down and strapped down for transport to hospital. 
> 
> The man who had his leg broke turned out to be one of the men who he had trouble with a few weeks back and was kicked out of the gym. He gave the names of the other two men and they were later caught and arrested. Charges have been filed and the men are in very serious trouble.
> ...


those fcuking punks!!!! they attacked him???

i hope those bastards get whats coming to them....


tell fatboy he has absolutly nothing to worry about... tell him to think of it as his first workout injury, something we all go though..

i was out for 8 months last year because of a jacked up shoulder.. trust me this isn't the end of it for him...

tell him to cut down his calories..

i want him on a 2000kcal diet while he's recovering.. nothing more...

tell him to do that with a 40 40 20 split.. he'll know what that is, iv taught him alot...

and tell him to get his ass up asap and post!!! were here for him!!

----------


## dstate52

Great progress so far keep up your hard work any goal is obtainable with dedication and heart. best of luck fatboy!

~Will

----------


## j4ever41

damn it when i first started reading this i figured it was the punks from a couple of weeks back,this really pissies me the fvck off,1st thing fatboy you have not not let anyone down just because you were attacked by 3 cowards, everyone here is still here to support you,it may be hard but he needs to internalize this and let it motivate him,and why tha hell would he be kicked out of the gym? for being attacked?keep your head up bro and stay strong.

----------


## (1*)

i agree with jammy.. lower the calories intake and relax. he will still lose weight and will still be able to work towards his goals.

----------


## Reed

He should never be ashamed. This was something that is outside of control and will take time to work out and to get him back on the path of success.

He has the heart to keep on trucking. Just keep up with the diet and keep his mind on the goal and he will be there.

All the best!!

----------


## eatrainrest

keep us posted

----------


## Tigershark

Fatboy you did not let anyone down and there is nothing to be ashamed of. Those fvckers better get some serious time and I hope all three of them get corn holed nightly. Those mother fvcking bastards!

----------


## bass

man as i was reading his wife's post i was boiling inside, i really hope they get ****ed in jail for what they did. don't give up fatboy, many here are inspired by your story, we all want to see you reach your goal...

----------


## fatboy08

hey brothers i just wanted to stop in and say hi. sorry i have not been in here in some time, but as you all know i had a little set back. As most of you know i was attacked by 3 guys, 2 of which i got into a argument at the gym a while back which most of you know about as well. it took me some time to come in here as i felt i let everyone down but it was only me being stubborn and letting my pride get in the way. had a few conversations with friends and family and i have finally put it all behind me. im ready to move on and get back to business. i do have to take it easy as my ribs are still quite soar with certain movements and even hard breathing. i can fight through it with no problem i just worried about the healing process so i will take it a little easier.

i went to see dr today and had stitches removed from head and everything else is doing great. eye is a little blury so i am getting that looked at again.

while at the dr today i got a chance to weigh myself and just to let you know i am down to 411lbs. i have not been able to use gym, but i would make myself walk in morning and stick to my diet. i am ready to get back to the gym though. been driving me crazy not being there. ill keep everyone posted with legal part as time goes on.

i also want to say that i missed my nephews basketball tourny, but i am proud of him. he is a sophmore playing with a team of senior varsity players and holding his own quite well. he averaged 16pts, 7assits and 5 steals over the 5 day tourny. im impressed.

thanks for all the support brothers....IM BACK

----------


## Cloe85

Welcome back  :Smilie:

----------


## Twist

Yeah Buddy!

----------


## RAILroad

glad your back. hope to see you use this as some motivation. good luck and keep truckin fatboy

----------


## jamyjamjr

good to have you back fb....

i think we should recalc ur bmr/tdee to your situation since u cant be as active right now.... pm me so we can get started

----------


## Twist

> good to have you back fb....
> 
> i think we should recalc ur bmr/tdee to your situation since u cant be as active right now.... pm me so we can get started


I don't think you should do it through pms. I feel that this is one of the best progress tracking threads and will be so much better once it is done (as in fb looks ******). I would like to watch and track the progress and if things start being done through pms it makes it difficult.

----------


## j4ever41

welcome back bro i have been looking for ya,hang in there and keep your head.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> I don't think you should do it through pms. I feel that this is one of the best progress tracking threads and will be so much better once it is done (as in fb looks ******). I would like to watch and track the progress and if things start being done through pms it makes it difficult.


i can see what your sayin...

we decided to keep him at 3000kcal since he said he's gonna be able to cardio twice a day.... im sure he'll hit a little bit of catabolism but that's okay for his situation.. let's handle one problem at a time..

----------


## (1*)

how about ya fat boy?

 :Bbbump:

----------


## t-gunz

good to see ya back fat boy. no excusses back on the horse lol

----------


## Twist

forgot whether you said you have before pics. if not take some. It would be great to be able to supplement this thread. at the end just have before and after pics attached

----------


## slugtastic

wow......great thread..... i hope he gets back on and continues to add his posts..... sounds like he has had some bad luck... just remember broken legs take longer to heal than stiches!!! good luck fat boy dont give up because of some punk mofo's......

----------


## paulzane

Wow .... do you lot really believe this?

----------


## xnotoriousx

Keep your head up and PUSH FORWARD!!! It sounds like you have good people worth living long for... Good luck to you my friend. Stay strong.

----------


## LionsGate

bump......how are things going FB?

----------


## jamyjamjr

double bump...

----------


## Swifto

I'm watching this thread. This thread will be inspirational to some in your shoes if you reach your goals (I'm sure you will).

Keep it up mate.

----------


## fatboy08

Hi guys. I am truly sorry it has been so long. Life has been a little crazy. Do not want to get into it because it seems as if that is all I do is tell you about all the crap going on in my life. I just wanted to come on here and let everyone know how things are going. I have not been able to do much working out so i cut my calories a little and continued to lose a small amount of weight. I am currently down to 378lbs. From 441lbs I would say that is a HUGE step in right direction. I feel great. 

I just wanted to come in and say hi to everyone. I definitely have not forgetten about all of you. I will try to get on more often and give more updates as I will be able to hit the gym more frequently now. Thanks for all the support!

----------

